# update on neighbors from hell...



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

ready for a long , fml drama? that happened .. hmm ... an hour and a half ago?

i just posted about the neighbors getting a emu...

today has confirmed they indeed intend on keeping it..

how do i know ?! well mr.neighbor just came over and asked me if i would be interested in some more of their roosters that mrs.neighbor is going to shoot soon to make the pen a safer area for said emu.. i declined as i got to much going on right now to butcher.


thought that would be the end of the convo and he would go home..


*NOPE big ol NOPEITY NOPE ... *

he said she was going to come over to ask if i wanted them , but she was at work till 3am , and didnt know when i was home.. so he took the liberty to come over when he seen i was home to ask...

then he goes quiet for a second. and then giggles a little , apologizes , tells me he just got done smoking some weed.. pulls the baggy out and asks if i want it .. i dont smoke .. i dont like how it makes me feel... all for others doing it if they want, you do you... so i tell him nicely "i dont smoke, thanks though." he gets flustered saying he hopes he didnt offend me by offering it to me..

convo gets weird , he gets giggly, and starts patting his hips .. and shyly asks me . "you know im attracted to you .. your really beautiful .. im 56 years old .. i cant help but like , what i like... " .. getting creepy.. again .... this is the THIRD time hes done this.. and adds "you didnt tell your dad about me coming over here and asking you about before right?" i tell him no .. thinking to myself .. "because if i did, my dad would be in prison.."

my moms words echo in my head "be neighborly ... you have to live next to these people ... " (even though i WILL shoot one of their animals if it comes over here and does damage ....but in a NEIGHBORLY way....... lol )

im between my main door and my storm door... nice little barrier ..

he then says he wont do anything to me, because i already told him no twice... (you think saying no once would be enough !?)

he then pulls $200 out of his wallet , and tries to hand it to me .. i back up slightly.. and he adds "just to talk.. thats all .. 45 minutes... " ..... i tell him im not taking the money .

he says he JUST wants to talk .. and willing to pay for the chat... i ask him why he feels the need to give TWO HUNDRED DOLLARS .. to chat !? ...

he says because he doesnt want to make me feel uncomfortable.. (WELL ITS NOT WORKING IM EVEN MORE UNCOMFORTABLE NOW... )

he keeps pushing this $200 at me asking if its not enough... and its JUST to talk .. im starting to wonder what the heck he just smoked, because its clearly not weed...


he wont stop this pushy 200 thing .. so i take it from his hand and put it in my pocket..*NOT INTENDING TO KEEP IT ... JUST HOLDING ONTO IT SO HE WOULD STOP SHOVING IT IN MY FACE.. planned to give it back to him when he was ready to take his leave... *

he then asked to come inside.. i told him im not comfortable having anyone come in my house right now... but we can chat on the porch. he then mumbles "but .. i gave you $200 i was hoping to come inside and sit and chat.. " ..i pulled up a outdoor chair and told him he could sit and chat. you know .. trying to be nice.....

he then says "i gave you $200 ... i wanted you to take me inside to talk , my daughters are home and if they look outside then they might think something weird is going down. $200 is a lot of money to give, you know.. cant we go inside!? maybe i gave you too much"

i then just pulled the $200 out of my pocket and gave it back to him .. "look .. you either chat with me outside. or you can go home.. your not coming into my house... i got stuff to do."

and then he pulls the "well ... you told my nephew you werent interested in going out with him , so i thought i had a chance with you, even though you said no to me twice already .. is it because im black ? " ....

i looked him straight in the eyes an said "dude.. your married AND 30 years older then me... im not interested your skin color has nothing to do with my answers" he pushes to get info why i said no to his nephew... so i outted myself .. like im about to do right here in this post .. "IM A LESBIAN.. im not interested in men... in the 5 years i lived here, have you once seen me bring home a guy?" his eyes went wide .. and said "now that you mentioned it .. no ... " ... then reminds me he finds me attractive no matter what i find attractive .... UGH ..

he tried to offer me the bag of weed once more... i decline.. says he hope he didnt make anything between us weird , because we are neighbors... (ummm ... ) and tells me his wife always teases him that im his "eye candy" or "girlfriend next door"... so i told him .. "well its never going to happen......"

and as he let himself out of my FENCED IN YARD MIND YOU ... he didnt come to the front door , he always comes to the back door.... i tell him "lets not do this again... talking once and a while is fine,when we are BOTH OUTSIDE.... but i dont want any more of this sexual favor question crap... " he nods .. so .. WE WILL SEE.....


its going to happen again .. i already know that.... this guy .. i swear..


SOOO IN OTHER NEWS ... who wants to donate to the 6 ft privacy fence all around my property so his creepy prying eyes cant land on me when im doing my yard work project ? .. hmm ? ... just kidding .. but its going to happen .. it just happened to jump higher on the priority list. frick .. i cant make this crap up .. i wish i was .. i just ... WOW.... i need an adult ... lol

my mom is the only one.. well and everyone who reads this.... who know about what this guy has been doing ... my mom was ready to march down here and talk to him... i told her not to , because if she did , he would just be right back over here after she left to ask me why i told my mom about it........



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Stop talking to him. When you see him coming down the driveway, go inside the house, lock the door, and don't answer him.

STOP TALKING TO HIM. YOU DON'T HAVE TO BE POLITE TO PEOPLE WHO ARE CREEPY AND RUDE.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

I said dig a deeper hole in the other thread 😂...


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

I agree with @oregon woodsmok. Do not interact with this creep in any way -- no conversation, no answering the door. Get a better lock on your gate so he can't come into your yard. There should be no reason for him to come into your fence -- you are not friends and he is not an invited guest. I wouldn't let his presence drive me out of my yard if I was working but I wouldn't interact with him in any way.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Dont talk to your parents, go talk to his wife and tell her what a creep he is.


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

RJ2019 said:


> Dont talk to your parents, go talk to his wife and tell her what a creep he is.



shes nagging him on with it "your girlfriend next door" and "your eye candy" ... she would probably just laugh.. their both crazy ..


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

RJ2019 said:


> Dont talk to your parents, go talk to his wife and tell her what a creep he is.


Don't go talk to anyone except the sheriff! Buy a gun and a trained dog. You are playing into his hands if he can get to your door!!!


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

RJ2019 said:


> Dont talk to your parents, go talk to his wife and tell her what a creep he is.


The wife probably won’t believe her story. Usually the wife of creeps like this think their husbands walk on water.


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 28, 2021)

Yeah I had to buy a guard dog becuase I’ve actually had a thing like this happen to me and my parents were out and I was our feeding our cattle and my dog and some random dude came walking down my driveway and so I locked the pasture lol and he came up to the fence and asked how was I doing and are you alone and I said no I’m not alone I’m with my cows 🤣 and so I called over to our bull and this huge Brahma bull came running over and my bull knows all my family and he saw this guy and his nostrils were flared and he got infront of me and the guy kept asking me if he could go in my house and talking to me and I kept saying no and if he could please leave and then he seemed to keep getting mad so I said “dude if you don’t leave I will unlock this damn gate and you will have a 2000 pound bull stomping on your ass” and so he was all like oh so your a feisty one so let’s just say this he was in the hospital and he got put in jail for 8 months


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Your worry about protection from the Emu is misdirected. I feel, given an opportunity, he'll rape you. He sounds crazy and apt to act on his drug induced emotions. No two ways about it you were propositioned for sex and foolishly took it. That opens the idea in his crooked brain that you might be pun to his offer. Creepy that he's discussed you with his cousin or whoever. That he thinks you won't have sex with his old self is race related, is equally troubling. Could he be thinking that uppity white girl might need a lesson? I'd suggest you tell your parents and write it all down and give to the local Cops. Just so they have a report on file.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Justaffagirl said:


> Yeah I had to buy a guard dog becuase I’ve actually had a thing like this happen to me and my parents were out and I was our feeding our cattle and my dog and some random dude came walking down my driveway and so I locked the pasture lol and he came up to the fence and asked how was I doing and are you alone and I said no I’m not alone I’m with my cows 🤣 and so I called over to our bull and this huge Brahma bull came running over and my bull knows all my family and he saw this guy and his nostrils were flared and he got infront of me and the guy kept asking me if he could go in my house and talking to me and I kept saying no and if he could please leave and then he seemed to keep getting mad so I said “dude if you don’t leave I will unlock this damn gate and you will have a 2000 pound bull stomping on your ass” and so he was all like oh so your a feisty one so let’s just say this he was in the hospital and he got put in jail for 8 months


Your dad or the bull? Either way, glad he was hospitalized.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

BEST STORY EVER, ffa girl. You are awesome.


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

oregon woodsmok said:


> Stop talking to him. When you see him coming down the driveway, go inside the house, lock the door, and don't answer him.
> 
> STOP TALKING TO HIM. YOU DON'T HAVE TO BE POLITE TO PEOPLE WHO ARE CREEPY AND RUDE.


its not even tech. a drive way .. its across an alleyway . i can see in their windows and they can see inside mine .. my windows are normally covered because of this.. but when i do open them he can see right in here.. always having to remind myself to close the curtains before it gets dark..... lets just say i got a gun behind my kitchen door, and a gun next to my bed.. not saying hes creepy enough to break into my house.. but creepy enough to have me prepared... 

i can get a picture of how close they live exactly , but the sun has gone down so i cant do it tonight.. 

i like where i live .. minus the creep .. so my only solution is building the privacy fence. so i can wear my summer shorts and tank top .. without being gocked at .. its not fun having to be mindful how i bend over so i dont "give a show" to the guy next door...


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

TripleD said:


> I said dig a deeper hole in the other thread 😂...


if my dad finds this out , there will be nothing to bury ..


----------



## siberian1 (Aug 7, 2020)

PooperTrooper said:


> if my dad finds this out , there will be nothing to bury ..



Is your dad reading your replys?


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 28, 2021)

67drake said:


> The wife probably won’t believe her story. Usually the wife of creeps like this think their husbands walk on water.





67drake said:


> Your dad or the bull? Either way, glad he was hospitalized.


the bull trampled the random dude


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

Justaffagirl said:


> Yeah I had to buy a guard dog becuase I’ve actually had a thing like this happen to me and my parents were out and I was our feeding our cattle and my dog and some random dude came walking down my driveway and so I locked the pasture lol and he came up to the fence and asked how was I doing and are you alone and I said no I’m not alone I’m with my cows 🤣 and so I called over to our bull and this huge Brahma bull came running over and my bull knows all my family and he saw this guy and his nostrils were flared and he got infront of me and the guy kept asking me if he could go in my house and talking to me and I kept saying no and if he could please leave and then he seemed to keep getting mad so I said “dude if you don’t leave I will unlock this damn gate and you will have a 2000 pound bull stomping on your ass” and so he was all like oh so your a feisty one so let’s just say this he was in the hospital and he got put in jail for 8 months


id love to get a dog.. waiting for the right one to pop up .. but that is awesome .. i didnt think bulls could be over protective of a human like that.. glad he got what was coming to him


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

siberian1 said:


> Is your dad reading your replys?


dont think so .. he barely knows how to use the internet.


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 28, 2021)

PooperTrooper said:


> id love to get a dog.. waiting for the right one to pop up .. but that is awesome .. i didnt think bulls could be over protective of a human like that.. glad he got what was coming to him


Some bulls are mean not all bulls are protective of the people who care for them but some bulls are nicer than people make them seem


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Justaffagirl said:


> the bull trampled the random dude


Good for you and the bull!


----------



## SustainableAg (Mar 16, 2017)

I am glad you have firearms to protect yourself. Unfortunately, in situations like this, the police cannot do much until he causes a real problem. However, I would file a report so there is a record of his behavior. Keep your head on a swivel. People like that always try to push the boundaries a little further each time.

I don't know if you have a specific breed of dog in mind, but a canine companion would be worth your while. Not to paint with broad strokes, but most dogs (and other animals like bulls apparently ) have a sense for people with bad intentions.

It might also be worth your while to get a pepper spray dispenser that you can put on a small carabiner and clip it to your bra strap or tank top under your shirt. I use to run 3 miles in a state park, and never ran without it after being followed by a van once in my own neighborhood.

All that to say, give yourself every advantage to stay one step ahead.


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 28, 2021)

67drake said:


> Good for you and the bull!


Thanks love that bull


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

haypoint said:


> Your worry about protection from the Emu is misdirected. I feel, given an opportunity, he'll rape you. He sounds crazy and apt to act on his drug induced emotions. No two ways about it you were propositioned for sex and foolishly took it. That opens the idea in his crooked brain that you might be pun to his offer. Creepy that he's discussed you with his cousin or whoever. That he thinks you won't have sex with his old self is race related, is equally troubling. Could he be thinking that uppity white girl might need a lesson? I'd suggest you tell your parents and write it all down and give to the local Cops. Just so they have a report on file.


i never took his offer up on sex and never will . sex with men of any type isnt my thing. ive shot him down 3 times now.. so im hoping its the end. because if not .. if this guy comes back .over on my property then i will threaten him by telling him "well guess 3 nos wasnt good enough ? guess its time to get my dad involved." hes terrified of my dad for some reason .. i just dont want to involve my dad because i feel like i can get though this without my dad stepping in.. there will be no opportunity to do anything with me , im always on edge and dont trust most people as it is .. especially when im uncomfortable . i keep my distance. and dont allow myself to get cornered. 

the only reason i do answer the door is because i thought it was over with the advances.. and maybe he came over to tell me i left my headlights on or one of my animals where out or something ... who expects THAT !? .. i dont want to be scared to go outside , or answer my door .. it pisses me off more then anything... 

even if i did write it down and gave it to the cops, this areas cops dont care.. they wont do something till AFTER something happens..


----------



## SustainableAg (Mar 16, 2017)

I completely understand where you are coming from. I would be fit to be tied if he came over acting like that after multiple attempts to squash his advances. You should not live in fear. You should feel comfortable enough going out in your backyard in whatever outfit you feel like wearing to do chores, neighbor be damned.

It is a small comfort to know he is afraid of your Dad, but don't let that give you a false sense of security. No way to know what this guy is really capable of. What about buying a wireless security camera that you can view on your cell?

So hard to interpret messages over the internet - I am not trying to make you feel like you have to lock yourself inside to feel safe next to your weird neighbor. I am sure I haven't said anything you haven't already considered. You know him better than all of us. As antiquated as this might be - from one woman to another, look out for yourself. Firearms and dogs go a long way


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Put "No trespassing" signs on your property. If he comes over again tell him he is trespassing and needs to leave or you will call the police. If he doesn't leave, call the police.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

How old are you? Thinking since you do 4 H your under 18? You need to report the situation to police or your school and for sure your parents. Never let this man in your home again . 

.


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

SustainableAg said:


> I am glad you have firearms to protect yourself. Unfortunately, in situations like this, the police cannot do much until he causes a real problem. However, I would file a report so there is a record of his behavior. Keep your head on a swivel. People like that always try to push the boundaries a little further each time.
> 
> I don't know if you have a specific breed of dog in mind, but a canine companion would be worth your while. Not to paint with broad strokes, but most dogs (and other animals like bulls apparently ) have a sense for people with bad intentions.
> 
> ...


he would have no chance getting into my home without making noise. so i would be out the window in a heartbeat since im such a light sleeper, and extremely paranoid. and honestly i dont think he would do anything more then he is .. hes a scardy cat.. i dont think he could do more then just ask the question.. or offer money... hes all "im black so people dont like me, so i got to make them like me" is how i see it honestly ... and a mental issue that makes him think its ok to give $200 bucks to bribe them to talk to him. 


i dont really have a breed of dog in mind .. i always thought golden retriever . but honestly i dont need a pure bred anything. or anything fancy .. just waiting for one to jump out and say "ITS ME " just need it to be good with birds, goats , and cats , rabbits.... and children .. lol would like to get it as a puppy so i can train , but honestly not confident in myself to raise a family/guard dog properly... 


pepper spray scares me .. i accidentally pepper sprayed myself before.... long story ... lol but i do keep my pocket knife on me at all times.. comes in handy in a lot of situations. ill most likely get the pepper spray , but again .. scary... work at a adult toystore where everyone wore a canister except for me.. but most of my customers where kinda scared of me .. so i didnt really have to worry. now doing house keeping , i can be in a room by myself. so would probably be a good thing to have for situations like this...especially since the hotel rooms and hallways at this place have no cameras. i just hate feeling like i need to be scared.


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

Forcast said:


> How old are you? Thinking since you do 4 H your under 18? You need to report the situation to police or your school and for sure your parents. Never let this man in your home again .
> 
> .


im 26. live alone. and he wasnt in my home , just in my fenced in yard.. which was bad enough., or where you talking to ffagirl ? lol


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 28, 2021)

PooperTrooper said:


> he would have no chance getting into my home without making noise. so i would be out the window in a heartbeat since im such a light sleeper, and extremely paranoid. and honestly i dont think he would do anything more then he is .. hes a scardy cat.. i dont think he could do more then just ask the question.. or offer money... hes all "im black so people dont like me, so i got to make them like me" is how i see it honestly ... and a mental issue that makes him think its ok to give $200 bucks to bribe them to talk to him.
> 
> 
> i dont really have a breed of dog in mind .. i always thought golden retriever . but honestly i dont need a pure bred anything. or anything fancy .. just waiting for one to jump out and say "ITS ME " just need it to be good with birds, goats , and cats , rabbits.... and children .. lol would like to get it as a puppy so i can train , but honestly not confident in myself to raise a family/guard dog properly...
> ...


I would get a pit bull they are gentle and actually are way nicer than chihuahuas hahaha but the only reason some pit bulls are mean is because they are mistreated and pit bulls are great with other animals as long as they are raised near them so it’s better to get a pit bull puppy and raise him with them and don’t have to get a pitty puppy but they grow up and are great guard dogs


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

Danaus29 said:


> Put "No trespassing" signs on your property. If he comes over again tell him he is trespassing and needs to leave or you will call the police. If he doesn't leave, call the police.



i honestly didnt think of the no trespassing signs. im trying to sell animals from my house , but there is still no reason for someone to be in my back yard unless i personally let them INTO the back yard. will be getting some as soon as my paycheck hits the bank .. which .. ahaha wont be for like 4 weeks.. every 2 week pay and waiting for that first check sucks ! .. cant really afford anything right now .. should have got the job a liiiittle sooner.. my bad..


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 28, 2021)

PooperTrooper said:


> i honestly didnt think of the no trespassing signs. im trying to sell animals from my house , but there is still no reason for someone to be in my back yard unless i personally let them INTO the back yard. will be getting some as soon as my paycheck hits the bank .. which .. ahaha wont be for like 4 weeks.. every 2 week pay and waiting for that first check sucks ! .. cant really afford anything right now .. should have got the job a liiiittle sooner.. my bad..


I was about to say maybe you could come down and help me work with the cattle , sheep , and goats and get 100 bucks from that but your in Ohio and I’m in Texas that sucks!


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 28, 2021)

PooperTrooper said:


> im 26. live alone. and he wasnt in my home , just in my fenced in yard.. which was bad enough., or where you talking to ffagirl ? lol


Haha yeah Idk who he was talkin to becuase I’ve already told my parents and obviously the cops know because he’s still in jail


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

sounds like a restraining order would be a good idea ? 
think you have grounds for it . 
You don’t have to wait for something to happen , I would look in to it .


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

Justaffagirl said:


> I would get a pit bull they are gentle and actually are way nicer than chihuahuas hahaha but the only reason some pit bulls are mean is because they are mistreated and pit bulls are great with other animals as long as they are raised near them so it’s better to get a pit bull puppy and raise him with them and don’t have to get a pitty puppy but they grow up and are great guard dogs


yes ~ i had one of each before ! lol pitbull was so kind and gentle and slept in the bed with me, and would let the cats win their play fights and the chihuahua chased dogs 4 times its size and chased the cat up the door frames many times. i was also thinking great dane .. i love them . their huge , and the bark will send you in to change your pants if your not prepared. house sat for a guy who had one .. shes great.. she did push me down the stairs once and then sit on me while i was laying there... but other then that .. GREAT .. my brother house sits for them now so ill go over and hang out. i love big dogs. its going to be a while before i can get a dog though. unless again .. it screams at me IM HERE !!!! lol 



Justaffagirl said:


> I was about to say maybe you could come down and help me work with the cattle , sheep , and goats and get 100 bucks from that but your in Ohio and I’m in Texas that sucks!


i need to find more homestead people around me .. honestly thought the neighbors could be part of it .. but right now im like .. nope gotta fort nox my place... 
and aww thanks for thinking about me! 4 weeks will fly by before i know it .. just hope it hits before the next bills are due !!! lol !!! 4 weeks is also about the time i have left till i can sell some bunnies too ..


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 28, 2021)

PooperTrooper said:


> yes ~ i had one of each before ! lol pitbull was so kind and gentle and slept in the bed with me, and would let the cats win their play fights and the chihuahua chased dogs 4 times its size and chased the cat up the door frames many times. i was also thinking great dane .. i love them . their huge , and the bark will send you in to change your pants if your not prepared. house sat for a guy who had one .. shes great.. she did push me down the stairs once and then sit on me while i was laying there... but other then that .. GREAT .. my brother house sits for them now so ill go over and hang out. i love big dogs. its going to be a while before i can get a dog though. unless again .. it screams at me IM HERE !!!! lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay at least you’ll get a little money on some bunnies for the time being


----------



## SustainableAg (Mar 16, 2017)

I agree, a restraining order might be warranted if you want to go that route. There is a pattern of escalation here that the court should take seriously. 

Pitbulls have my vote! They have a bad rap, but are the sweetest dogs. I have always had German Shepherds. Great with livestock if you raise the puppy with them, and good with kids. They are strong willed, but worth the effort. Shepherds are intimidating to outsiders, but big teddy bears with their loved ones. I had a 120lb black German Shepherd named Maverick that I had to put down in 2019. He was awesome.

I would say a dog like a Pitbull or a German Shepherd are almost as universally recognizable as the sound of racking a shot gun. 😉


----------



## Max Overhead (Feb 22, 2021)

That kind of neighbor would cause me to move, or move the neighbor. Other comments are right on, that you should not give him an inch. Taking that money, even for a moment, was an error. If you're in the country, you likely have a decent sheriff. Let him know your situation right away.
edit: Seeing the dog comments, I have to advocate for my large dog breed as the sweetest, most loyal breed. Maso Mastiff. I was robbed twice before I got my girl. Never again. Good breeder in Virginia (OUR GIANT MASOS » Thunderheart Mastiffs)


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 28, 2021)

SustainableAg said:


> I agree, a restraining order might be warranted if you want to go that route. There is a pattern of escalation here that the court should take seriously.
> 
> Pitbulls have my vote! They have a bad rap, but are the sweetest dogs. I have always had German Shepherds. Great with livestock if you raise the puppy with them, and good with kids. They are strong willed, but worth the effort. Shepherds are intimidating to outsiders, but big teddy bears with their loved ones. I had a 120lb black German Shepherd named Maverick that I had to put down in 2019. He was awesome.
> 
> I would say a dog like a Pitbull or a German Shepherd are almost as universally recognizable as the sound of racking a shot gun. 😉


i agree I have a female German Shepard named Cassie she’s a herding and guard dog And our 2 other Shepard guard dogs on the last photo that’s my step mom in that photo


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Target practice in the yard will help.


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

SustainableAg said:


> I completely understand where you are coming from. I would be fit to be tied if he came over acting like that after multiple attempts to squash his advances. You should not live in fear. You should feel comfortable enough going out in your backyard in whatever outfit you feel like wearing to do chores, neighbor be damned.
> 
> It is a small comfort to know he is afraid of your Dad, but don't let that give you a false sense of security. No way to know what this guy is really capable of. What about buying a wireless security camera that you can view on your cell?
> 
> So hard to interpret messages over the internet - I am not trying to make you feel like you have to lock yourself inside to feel safe next to your weird neighbor. I am sure I haven't said anything you haven't already considered. You know him better than all of us. As antiquated as this might be - from one woman to another, look out for yourself. Firearms and dogs go a long way



if he dont stay scared of my dad, ill make him fear me .. he already says hes scared of his wife.... guess his reason for coming over here... says he "never wanted to cheat on my wife before" .. like mmhmm... then ... why are you over here !? .. like i said i worked at adult toy store.. pretty much his main reason to first come harass me .. but most of my customers where scared of me , because i made it known i dont take crap and would put my foot down .. idk where that went when it comes to being home... lol 

security camera is on the list .. just need to save up some money to get one. need 2 or 3 of them .. one at front door. one at side gate. and one in the goat barn .. lol but like a lot of my things on the list... their on hold ... too bad i didnt keep his $200 and wave him off my property .. lol !!! jk .. 4 weeks and i can buy a few things... was dumb .. and waited to long to get a job..


wow .. me saying how much im waiting for a paycheck really sounds like im hinting.. IM REALLY NOT .. lol !!! just planning out the next part of this "adventure" ...


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Target practice in the yard will help.


all my animals are sectioned out in zones. i dont really have room to target practice without risk of hitting one of them sadly .. i really need to target practice though ! its fun !


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

Golden Retriever , Pitbull , Great Dane , German Shepard. those are all my top picks for pups.. raised around 3 of the 4 love all 4 . my dad wanted me to get a dog when i moved here 5 years ago , but i got 2 cats instead .... whooops .. one of the cats is a great intruder alarm though , he puffs up and growls. kicks me in the face if there is a knock at the door while sleeping.. but a dog bark is way more intimidating then a cat hiss. thats for sure. 


ill talk to my mom about our local sheriff when i can , but she said shes got some 6ft metal sheets laying around her yard we can use to start making the privacy fence. start over closer to the road so we can block off their view to my windows. so i can FINALLY open them .. 


thank you for letting me rant about this tonight ! lol really helped the anxiety. gotta work tomorrow and im way past my bedtime ! lol i know i post a crap tun on this site.. probably getting sick of seeing my name ! lol


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

haypoint said:


> Your worry about protection from the Emu is misdirected. I feel, given an opportunity, he'll rape you. He sounds crazy and apt to act on his drug induced emotions. No two ways about it you were propositioned for sex and foolishly took it. That opens the idea in his crooked brain that you might be pun to his offer. Creepy that he's discussed you with his cousin or whoever. That he thinks you won't have sex with his old self is race related, is equally troubling. Could he be thinking that uppity white girl might need a lesson? I'd suggest you tell your parents and write it all down and give to the local Cops. Just so they have a report on file.


absolutely 100%


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

After reading your story, I'm wondering if my creepy neighbor moved next door to you. I had one who lived across the street. Now my farm was well off the road so it wasn't like I had a bunch of close neighbors. This guy moved in and came over to ask if I knew anyone who could bush hog his new property since it was all overgrown. I said "I can do it" (1st mistake), "welcome to the area". So, I do. End of story, right? No way. This guy comes over to my place EVERY DAY....my hubby travels and is gone for extended periods of time and I don't like men I don't know hanging around. He would literally see me drive down my driveway and before I could get out of my car, he'd be right behind me. Creepy. I finally had to turn on my *itch and tell him, get OFF my place unless you are invited. Went down hill from there. He'd see me riding my horse up towards to front of property, walk into in house and come out with his gun and just start shooting. Not at me, but enough to totally freak my horse out. He'd block the road with his truck or equipment when he saw me pulling a trailer fulled with calves going to sale barn. Guess I shouldn't have been so rude to him, right? There are freaks everywhere. Good luck with yours. I moved to get rid of mine.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

So, if I identified as female, my response at a certain point would be to hold my cell phone out "I'll tell you what, I have been recording this conversation. I'm sending a copy to my mom/dad and if you aren't off my porch for the last time in the next 10 seconds another is going to your wife. As soon as I close this door the count begins (slam)".


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Oh and honestly, I'd have taken and kept the money. Anytime some fool I have told to leave wants to give me $200 after I have refused it three times is welcome after that.
It is called stupid tax.


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

GTX63 said:


> So, if I identified as female, my response at a certain point would be to hold my cell phone out "I'll tell you what, I have been recording this conversation. I'm sending a copy to my mom/dad and if you aren't off my porch for the last time in the next 10 seconds another is going to your wife. As soon as I close this door the count begins (slam)".



didnt think about the recording thing.. my phone is normally in my bedroom from being use as a alarm .. half the time i forget i even have a cellphone when im home , because it has no service here... but ill make sure to grab it if i hear a knock .. i still dont feel scared... more pissed that hes making me feel like im not allowed to do what i want in my yard without being stared at... 



GTX63 said:


> Oh and honestly, I'd have taken and kept the money. Anytime some fool I have told to leave wants to give me $200 after I have refused it three times is welcome after that.
> It is called stupid tax.


 i wasnt going to keep the money .. i would have either pocketed it . and later when i seen his wife outside take it to her and tell her what happened and give HER the money back .. so she could have a round with him .. or do what i did and made sure he left with the money so he couldnt come back over here and go "well i gave you $200, so you owe me" ..


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

A real piece of work


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

PooperTrooper said:


> didnt think about the recording thing.. my phone is normally in my bedroom from being use as a alarm .. half the time i forget i even have a cellphone when im home , because it has no service here... but ill make sure to grab it if i hear a knock .. " ..


You can lie, bluff and whatever else. You don't have to be recording him. The idea is that you end the encounter with the moron believing you have the advantage. Yeah, a call to Andy and Barney and a simple request that they do a door knock just to let him know they know, and maybe if his wife is home she can catch enough of the conversation to burn his crap on the front lawn. Right now, they don't look at you as a threat, or at least one they don't fear. 
Sorry you have to go thru it.

Oh, and I'm not for a woman lying about a man to the law, but a scumbag isn't a man.
He is guilty of everything short of getting frog marched to jail and your story should make their LEO's eyes squint while he listens to you.
Fighting fair with someone like that means you are at a disadvantage.


----------



## SpringCrkAromas (Aug 21, 2005)

When I let my stalker become aware I always carry a gun he suddenly lost interest. You should try it.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

PooperTrooper said:


> .. if this guy comes back .over on my property then i will threaten him by telling him "well guess 3 nos wasnt good enough ? guess its time to get my dad involved."


This is a mistake in my opinion. If he comes on your property, don't say a word to him, don't go out of your house. Get your gun while you call 911. It doesn't matter if you think they don't care, if he trespasses onto your property, the judge that gives you the restraining order will care, and once you have one, if he comes onto your property, the police have to arrest him. I think you are underestimating the threat. That last visit? That was testing behavior to see how much he could get away with without you doing anything. He just got a lot closer to getting into your house in his mind. You said no, but you didn't do anything. You took the money for a minute, which he is going to take as you were considering it. Next time, he isn't going to listen to "no".

I wish my Presa was older, I would give you a puppy for free just to get the satisfaction of knowing it ate him. If you get a dog, get a protection trained dog, or a breed known for protectiveness, and take it to training. I like Rottweilers and Presas myself, but there are lots of dogs that you can train to bite. Just don't rely on a dogs natural instinct to protect. That has been largely bred out of a lot of dogs. I used to work as a trainer and we did a lot of protection work. There are lots and lots of dogs that you can't even make bite a person. I wouldn't get a pitbull as a guard dog myself. I raised them for more than 30 years and I rarely had one that was very protective. Many of mine didn't even bark at strangers, and I only had one that might bite someone.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

soliciting for sexual favors is illegal every where ? 
you should not have to feel uncomfortable in your yard. 
You should probably get a CCW permit and carry a weapon .
You should already have one any way . 
200 bucks is a insult 
get a restraining order today you should not have to be scared . 
His wife should lock him up when she gos to work


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

This has gotten past the point of being "neighborly". I'm sure when your mom said that you should be nice to neighbors, she was not talking about this jerk.

Do _not_ talk to him anymore. Walk the other way when he's outside. Do not do anything to interact with him as in his twisted mind, it'll be taken as a come on. He is a predator and has many more years of experience than you. Why do you think there's notices in ladies rooms on how to get help?

Some places you have to have 3 incidents in order to get an order of protection. Find out what the law is in your county. Document everything - with dates. Use this thread to assist your memory. Be concise, don't whine. Orders of protection can and are broken many times. The good thing about that is the predator goes straight to jail if an order is broken.

Complaining the way you are is not helping anyone. Take control of your life, as it may be your life. Figure out what to do constructively and go do it - today.


----------



## SustainableAg (Mar 16, 2017)

Security cameras are a good idea. I know what you mean. Everything has to wait until the funds are available, and then they have to be prioritized. Right there with ya.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

SustainableAg said:


> Security cameras are a good idea. I know what you mean. Everything has to wait until the funds are available, and then they have to be prioritized. Right there with ya.


Guns, dogs, cameras..if he wants to get in your place, he will. I do not know where you live but if it were me, I would take all documentation to the local sherrif, the county cops and then to the state police. They are all going to tell you to go to the next official. Do this all on the same day. Then I would make it public w/o doing or saying anything to get me charged with character asasination. Tell as many people and officials as you can, just say my neighbor to the left or whatever he is, do not use names. You can get an restraining order or an order of protection. Both are pieces of paper but will not protect you. Don't think he'd be afraid of those. Check with local authorities about the legality of carrying pepper spray and using it on him. I wish I could help more...good luck and keep us informed


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

There is a list of registered sex offenders. Check to see if he is on it. Record the interaction if it happens again. Go to the sheriff and report what happened. They can do more to discourage him if he's on the list and/or you have a recording.

A restraining order won't stop him but if he violates it he will go straight to jail and not collect $200. There's a joke there about the $200 he offered you but I won't go there.

Borrow a 22 caliber gun and target practice with it in your yard. It's easy to set up a bullet trap with a piece of sheet metal or a thick bundle of newspapers. You don't need much room.

Carry a bigger caliber handgun if you are willing to use it.

Get a big dog ASAP. My golden retriever would not have been a good protector. He would have licked a stranger to death. 

Don't expect his next contact to be polite. He's been rejected 3 times already so he may try to take you by force. Situational awareness is critical.

Don't tell your dad because he will wind up in prison.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

SpringCrkAromas said:


> When I let my stalker become aware I always carry a gun he suddenly lost interest. You should try it.


Be careful with that line of thought. To think _“if I was harassing a girl and I found out she had a gun, I would leave her alone” _seems logical to normal folks, but normal folks don’t harass people.

The stalker/harasser/potential-rapist already isn’t wired right. They stalk and/or harass and/or think about raping people. They’re messed up. If they’ve identified you as prey, they may not have the faculties to think-twice and talk themselves out of trying to harm you.

Broadcasting your preparedness (beyond what you can’t help but broadcast by being confidently prepared) may escalate the timing and violence with which they launch their attack. Don’t show fear, but also don’t show your hand.


----------



## Docdubz (Aug 10, 2020)

PooperTrooper said:


> ready for a long , fml drama? that happened .. hmm ... an hour and a half ago?
> 
> i just posted about the neighbors getting a emu...
> 
> ...


I couldn't even read the whole post. I have a neighbor that's almost as bad, a severely insane elderly woman. She would meander down to my house ranting and raving like something out of a horror movie.. I tried being neighborly and kind but that just invited more very inappropriate behavior (walking down my dirt road, undressed, ranting about "I know my rights", for my children to see). I managed to put a stop to it in a nice, neighborly way though... I invoked the power of Christ and told her "you are possessed by the devil, you are not welcome here". Hasn't been back since.


----------



## Docdubz (Aug 10, 2020)

PooperTrooper said:


> not saying hes creepy enough to break into my house.. but creepy enough to have me prepared...


I wouldn't go to the bank with that check. The previous behavior that you described screams to me that all he needs is a full moon and a belly full of liquor to become dangerous. This situation doesn't sound like something to be worrying about being neighborly over. If you don't want to involve the sheriff yet... I'd strongly encourage you to inform any man you can rely on. If not your father than another family member friend or neighbor. That situation needs to be put to bed quickly.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

Docdubz said:


> ...If you don't want to involve the sheriff yet... I


You know what you call someone that doesn't want to involve the sheriff yet? A victim.


----------



## Docdubz (Aug 10, 2020)

todd_xxxx said:


> You know what you call someone that doesn't want to involve the sheriff yet? A victim.


In this situation I suppose you are right since it already has had a negative impact. Trying to hold off until it gets worse is a gamble that I wouldn't want anyone that I care about taking.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

PooperTrooper, do you have your phone number on your "---- for sale" sign? If you put "no trespassing" signs out you should put your number on the "for sale" sign. Lots of people in the Hocking Hills area have items for sale but still have their property posted. If you put up one of those metal panels just paint "NO TRESPASSING" on it so they can see it from their windows.

Do you, or someone you know, have an older cell phone they aren't using? Even without cell service, a cell phone has the capability to record video and sound. Just use an older phone for recording him instead of the one with service.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

He's a predator! Something or someone has to change "it's" mind. He has his eyes on you ...


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

todd_xxxx said:


> You know what you call someone that doesn't want to involve the sheriff yet? A victim.


I'm not sayin' I'm just sayin'...
In previous lives I and my acquaintances may or may not have handled matters we didn't think the local leos would be quite as effective at.
Some folks, maybe her father, have a switch that comes on and tends to draw down power from other circuits, like fear of consequence.
One doesn't have to be all Billy Jack in the living room in broad daylight. 
Pooper seems to be a go along to get along, which isn't a bad thing, but issues with the neighbors has been continuing for sometime, and I doubt much will change unless she changes her own pattern of response.


----------



## SpringCrkAromas (Aug 21, 2005)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Be careful with that line of thought. To think _“if I was harassing a girl and I found out she had a gun, I would leave her alone” _seems logical to normal folks, but normal folks don’t harass people.
> 
> The stalker/harasser/potential-rapist already isn’t wired right. They stalk and/or harass and/or think about raping people. They’re messed up. If they’ve identified you as prey, they may not have the faculties to think-twice and talk themselves out of trying to harm you.
> 
> ...


I see your point. What worked for me may not work with someone else. I still carry though.


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

Danaus29 said:


> PooperTrooper, do you have your phone number on your "---- for sale" sign? If you put "no trespassing" signs out you should put your number on the "for sale" sign. Lots of people in the Hocking Hills area have items for sale but still have their property posted. If you put up one of those metal panels just paint "NO TRESPASSING" on it so they can see it from their windows.
> 
> Do you, or someone you know, have an older cell phone they aren't using? Even without cell service, a cell phone has the capability to record video and sound. Just use an older phone for recording him instead of the one with service.


i havent got the phone number one out there just yet .. was waiting for a day off work to make it since im using a wood burning tool and dont want to smell like a small forest fire. 
putting my phone number out on the road for him to see , and call .. oh boy .. lol but i wanna get this small biz going so i can make money .. and he wont stop me from doing so... 


most of my family dont even own cellphones. they rather their housephones .. as do i . so no old ones laying around .. might be able to find one at a yardsale. but who knows... ill just use my current cellphone to record if he comes back over.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

PooperTrooper said:


> i never took his offer up on sex and never will . sex with men of any type isnt my thing. ive shot him down 3 times now.. so im hoping its the end. because if not .. if this guy comes back .over on my property then i will threaten him by telling him "well guess 3 nos wasnt good enough ? guess its time to get my dad involved." hes terrified of my dad for some reason .. i just dont want to involve my dad because i feel like i can get though this without my dad stepping in.. there will be no opportunity to do anything with me , im always on edge and dont trust most people as it is .. especially when im uncomfortable . i keep my distance. and dont allow myself to get cornered.
> 
> the only reason i do answer the door is because i thought it was over with the advances.. and maybe he came over to tell me i left my headlights on or one of my animals where out or something ... who expects THAT !? .. i dont want to be scared to go outside , or answer my door .. it pisses me off more then anything...
> 
> even if i did write it down and gave it to the cops, this areas cops dont care.. they wont do something till AFTER something happens..


I don't think you are getting what's going on, as it seems to me by your descriptions
You accepted money from a man that has an expectation to have sex with you. Not so unlike a man attempting to get a child into their van after buying them candy. He baited you into accepting money His intention was that th payment would get him into the house so he could do as he wants with you. I doubt he gives two hoots about your sexual orientation. I doubt he's considering your satisfaction. A report given to the police becomes important in the future. I don't care if Andy and Barney can't find their ars with both hands, I don't expect they'll do anything with your letter. But,turn it over to them, keep a copy and forget about it. I can't predict future events, but if needed, this letter may provide evidence of an ongoing issue. Andy and Barney should be smart enough to know that if they don't file a report, they bear some liability if something escalates from this.
"Don't come over here again unless you know my Dad is here. I will tell him what you tried to do and it won't go well." .


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

GTX63 said:


> I'm not sayin' I'm just sayin'...
> In previous lives I and my acquaintances may or may not have handled matters we didn't think the local leos would be quite as effective at.
> Some folks, maybe her father, have a switch that comes on and tends to draw down power from other circuits, like fear of consequence.
> One doesn't have to be all Billy Jack in the living room in broad daylight.
> Pooper seems to be a go along to get along, which isn't a bad thing, but issues with the neighbors has been continuing for sometime, and I doubt much will change unless she changes her own pattern of response.



yes .... i try to just ... deal with it , and try not to make it worse.. but at this point im like "ok... what i gotta do to make this stop ?" 2 years ... this has happened 3 times in 2 years.. 

the only reason i answered the door was because i thought maybe he was over to let me know one of my animals was out of the fence or something... i wont be answering the door empty handed anymore thats for damn sure... IF i even decide to answer the door...


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

GTX63 said:


> Oh and honestly, I'd have taken and kept the money. Anytime some fool I have told to leave wants to give me $200 after I have refused it three times is welcome after that.
> It is called stupid tax.


Clearly, his intention wasn't to give up $200 for chat. Clearly, he intended on getting her inside. Keep the $200 and he feels cheated on his payment for sex. You don't want this creep thinking he is owed a sexual encounter. Sooner or later, he'll be getting his money's worth. Foolish to touch it in the first place.


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

haypoint said:


> I don't think you are getting what's going on, as it seems to me by your descriptions
> You accepted money from a man that has an expectation to have sex with you. Not so unlike a man attempting to get a child into their van after buying them candy. He baited you into accepting money His intention was that th payment would get him into the house so he could do as he wants with you. I doubt he gives two hoots about your sexual orientation. I doubt he's considering your satisfaction. A report given to the police becomes important in the future. I don't care if Andy and Barney can't find their ars with both hands, I don't expect they'll do anything with your letter. But,turn it over to them, keep a copy and forget about it. I can't predict future events, but if needed, this letter may provide evidence of an ongoing issue. Andy and Barney should be smart enough to know that if they don't file a report, they bear some liability if something escalates from this.
> "Don't come over here again unless you know my Dad is here. I will tell him what you tried to do and it won't go well." .



i dont have MUCH life experience when it comes to people... so im going to make mistakes.. it was pissing me off how he was just waving this money in my face. so i made him stop waving it by taking it from his hand. and when he kept repeating he wanted to go inside, and i said no i gave the money back and told him "you talk outside, or you go home.. your NOT coming inside my house." he might have been like "wow she just gave up $200 because she really dont want me in her house"... idk .. i cant change what i did .. 

i honestly should have kept the 200 and told him "and ill put that toward the $2000 you still owe my dad for the living room he redid for you... " thats why hes scared of my dad.. because he still owes him money ..


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

TripleD said:


> He's a predator! Something or someone has to change "it's" mind. He has his eyes on you ...


first, he saw you as a neighbor with benefits, then the more you shunned him the more aggressive he got. Now he sees this as a challenge of man against woman he means to have. I see no good end to this. Me, I would try to sell and move. I once had 2 dogs and a huge deck for a greenhouse and planting, so the woman next door had something she HAD to show me. I had gates locked on the deck part of the stairs and I told her not to come up because the dogs were on the deck. Her answer was "oh, they won't bother me"...so I warned her 2x's more. On the deck she came and one of the dogs warned her, I told her to go and the other dog bit her on her heel. Of she sued me!!! Take care of yourself


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

stars at night said:


> first, he saw you as a neighbor with benefits, then the more you shunned him the more aggressive he got. Now he sees this as a challenge of man against woman he means to have. I see no good end to this. Me, I would try to sell and move. I once had 2 dogs and a huge deck for a greenhouse and planting, so the woman next door had something she HAD to show me. I had gates locked on the deck part of the stairs and I told her not to come up because the dogs were on the deck. Her answer was "oh, they won't bother me"...so I warned her 2x's more. On the deck she came and one of the dogs warned her, I told her to go and the other dog bit her on her heel. Of she sued me!!! Take care of yourself


??? You misquoted.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

TripleD said:


> ??? You misquoted.


eh??


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

stars at night said:


> eh??


I'm not the OP... Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

SpringCrkAromas said:


> I see your point. What worked for me may not work with someone else. I still carry though.


No doubt. I wasn’t saying your approach was wrong. Sometimes a counter-threat is the only thing that will work, and I’m more than glad that it worked in your case. I was just saying be _careful_ with it.

The vast majority of us can’t “put ourselves into the mind” of a psychotic predator. That’s a good thing.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

TripleD said:


> I'm not the OP... Correct me if I am wrong.


what do you mean?


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Don't answer the door. Don't open the door. If you are outside tell him to leave. If he questions the reason say he crossed the line the last time you talked. End it with "My dad said to call him if you bother me again, he will be right over." 
He KNOWS he is being out of line, no need to be neighborly with someone like that.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

PooperTrooper said:


> i havent got the phone number one out there just yet .. was waiting for a day off work to make it since im using a wood burning tool and dont want to smell like a small forest fire.
> putting my phone number out on the road for him to see , and call .. oh boy .. lol but i wanna get this small biz going so i can make money .. and he wont stop me from doing so...
> 
> 
> most of my family dont even own cellphones. they rather their housephones .. as do i . so no old ones laying around .. might be able to find one at a yardsale. but who knows... ill just use my current cellphone to record if he comes back over.


Do not put your real phone number on that sign or the neighbor will be calling you all hours of the day or night propositioning your for the sexual encounter he wants. 

You can get a free phone number through Google. Just look up Google Voice. People dial it just like a regular phone number and Google will forward it to your phone number. The only number they see is the Google number. Plus they have to say their name and you can decide whether or not to accept the call.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

PooperTrooper said:


> i dont have MUCH life experience when it comes to people... so im going to make mistakes.. it was pissing me off how he was just waving this money in my face. so i made him stop waving it by taking it from his hand. and when he kept repeating he wanted to go inside, and i said no i gave the money back and told him "you talk outside, or you go home.. your NOT coming inside my house." he might have been like "wow she just gave up $200 because she really dont want me in her house"... idk .. i cant change what i did ..
> 
> i honestly should have kept the 200 and told him "and ill put that toward the $2000 you still owe my dad for the living room he redid for you... " thats why hes scared of my dad.. because he still owes him money ..


I can just about guarantee you that your neighbor isn't thinking "Wow, she just gave up $200 because she really doesn't want me in her house." I'd lay money on his thought pattern being more along the lines of, "Hmm, she initially took my $200. She's considering my offer. Yeah, she wants to do me." BTW, since you said you didn't have much life experience when it comes to people, the phrase "how about you and me talk for a while" in today's common usage has nothing to do with conversation. As you found out.

I'm also highly doubtful that he's scared of your dad because he owes your dad money. He's more likely scared of your dad because he thinks your dad, if it came down to it, could and would beat the snot out of him. He sees your dad as a threat. He does not see you as one. That needs to change now. 

It seems from what you have posted about this creature, that you have been allowing him to constantly step over the boundaries that you have attempted to set. By engaging and providing reasons, which it appears you did, about why you wouldn't be neighbors with benefits, you give him the opportunity to think that he can wear you down. Remember that "No" is a complete answer.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

If all this is real that neighbor needs to be put away or put down. If the OP becomes a hard target he will make moves elsewhere. If that happens she will regret not going to the authorities....


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

SLFarmMI said:


> You can get a free phone number through Google. Just look up Google Voice. People dial it just like a regular phone number and Google will forward it to your phone number. The only number they see is the Google number. Plus they have to say their name and you can decide whether or not to accept the call.


The benefit to using a cell phone number on her sign would be that she could block his number or report him for harassment. But the google number is a MUCH better idea. I never thought of that. I might have to get one so I can use it on my real estate paperwork I file with the county. It would put an end to calls from "local home buyers" who want my property but aren't willing to spend $1.5 million to get it.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Don't know if this had been said or not but I disagree about not telling your father. Your father will be upset but he has not got this far by being ridiculously hotheaded. As a father myself, I can tell you that I would want to know. 

I hate guys like this.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Danaus29 said:


> The benefit to using a cell phone number on her sign would be that she could block his number or report him for harassment. But the google number is a MUCH better idea. I never thought of that. I might have to get one so I can use it on my real estate paperwork I file with the county. It would put an end to calls from "local home buyers" who want my property but aren't willing to spend $1.5 million to get it.


A Google Voice number will also automatically save any voice mails or texts. You can also set it not to ring to your phone during a certain time frame if you want.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

SLFarmMI said:


> A Google Voice number will also automatically save any voice mails or texts. You can also set it not to ring to your phone during a certain time frame if you want.


And you can disconnect it from even ringing on your cell phone until you need to link it again. I use it for rental houses that are up for rent. When none are up for rent, I delink it from my cell phone number.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

I would report this incident to the sheriff. That way when you have to shoot him you will already have a paper trail for harassment and will make your case much stronger. He will be back.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

I feel terrible for you because it's clear from your posts that you don't understand at all what you are dealing with. As far as not opening the door empty handed, I can tell you this, though you won't believe it. If I were a rapist POS and I was intent on having you, if I was at your door and you opened it with a gun in your hand, I would have that gun from you before you could blink. About 30 seconds later, your pants would be off. You're in over your head and waiting to see what happens next is likely the biggest mistake you're ever going to make.

As far as shooting him, if you are afraid to even tell your Dad about this, you're far too afraid to shoot him when you need to. You'll hesitate and it will be too late.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

GTX63 said:


> I'm not sayin' I'm just sayin'...
> In previous lives I and my acquaintances may or may not have handled matters we didn't think the local leos would be quite as effective at.
> Some folks, maybe her father, have a switch that comes on and tends to draw down power from other circuits, like fear of consequence.
> One doesn't have to be all Billy Jack in the living room in broad daylight.
> Pooper seems to be a go along to get along, which isn't a bad thing, but issues with the neighbors has been continuing for sometime, and I doubt much will change unless she changes her own pattern of response.


I'm not at all against handling these things myself, but this 20-something girl is not equipped at this point. I hope she gets there soon.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Smash and grab doesn't just apply to looters. It is common for a sexual assault to begin with a fist into a woman's face or nose to stun and shock them.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

todd_xxxx said:


> I'm not at all against handling these things myself, but this 20-something girl is not equipped at this point. I hope she gets there soon.


I agree. My pov was from Pop.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

On further thought, next time I saw his wife out alone, I'd call her over and tell her to advise her damn husband to stay off your property or there would be calls made to the sheriff, your father, the Mayor and anyone else who will listen...explain what happened or just leave it at that. 
She will get the point across to him for you, and might even ask him to leave all together.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

doozie said:


> On further thought, next time I saw his wife out alone, I'd call her over and tell her to advise her damn husband to stay off your property or there would be calls made to the sheriff, your father, the Mayor and anyone else who will listen...explain what happened or just leave it at that.
> She will get the point across to him for you, and might even ask him to leave all together.


Personally, I think it's a mistake to have any interaction whatsoever with either of them. There is a very good chance she will side with her husband anyway. Predators know how to pick spouses that enable them, as well as they select victims.


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

lots of replys .. so here i go trying to reply to as many as possible .. lol 


google number ? is it free? i didnt even know that existed. i cant find the reply that mentioned it first. 

im honestly not scared of him .. just pissed that it keeps happening... im still going to do what i normally do in the summer time .. wear what the heck i want and be comfortable in my own yard. and since my mom knows everything , she said next time she sees him looking over here , shes going to look right back at him .. point at her head and mouth "i know everything" neighbors fear is for people to find out. he thinks its just between me and him... which its CLEARLY not ... because yess.. im not going to shoulder all that drama on my own .. ive called my mom EVERY time this guy has come over and done this crap.. if my mom feels the need to , then she will tell my dad about it .. she wanted to go over there the night this third time happened and tell him off... i told her not to , because i didnt want her over there talking to him alone.. 

hes not going to make me scared to go outside... if hes outside im not going to run back into my house like i have something to fear.. if he comes over here im just going to start going off on him. his wife can come over and ask me if i want some of their roosters .. and i will tell him so if he comes back over here to "chat" he is no longer to come onto my property unless accompanied by his wife .. or one of his daughters so he cant be creepy... and ONLY talk to me OUTSIDE of my fence... 

if he does push his way into my house. people acting like i dont know how to shoot first and ask questions later... this man is a 400lbs diabetic. i highly doubt hes going to get a gun away from me easily. hes a big target to miss.. this guy acts like a puppy .. all bark and no bite .. his wife is the one who wears the pants in the relationship . 

im not scared to tell my dad about it , i just dont want to , because i know how he would react... 

my mom told me if i told the mrs.neighbor about it , women like her might break it up temp, but always go back to the scumbag and then im even more hated because i stepped into their marriage .. its like the "if your best friends boyfriend flirted with you, would you tell her ?" situation.. though we arent best friends .... so the hate would be even deeper and petty .. 

thank you all for worrying about me ... im off work for the rest of the week. so i get to put some plans into motion... go up to my moms house grab the metal to start the privacy fence and all that. 
im still more worried for my animals safety then my own. thats just how i am.. im .. just pissed..


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

todd_xxxx said:


> Personally, I think it's a mistake to have any interaction whatsoever with either of them. There is a very good chance she will side with her husband anyway. Predators know how to pick spouses that enable them, as well as they select victims.


My thought is to let them BOTH know she's not going to put up with it. 
The wife may or may not side with the husband, but letting her know you'll make a big deal out of any future problems might just put an end to it.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

PooperTrooper said:


> lots of replys .. so here i go trying to reply to as many as possible .. lol
> 
> 
> google number ? is it free? i didnt even know that existed. i cant find the reply that mentioned it first.
> ...


Honey........
I don't feel like you are hearing what we're saying to you. Please, realize that this situation is very dangerous. Your "I'm not afraid of him" attitude is just as dangerous as the man himself is. At this point, other people need to be involved. Law enforcement, family, dude's wife, whatever it takes to make this stop. Can you elaborate on why you are so hesitant to notify law enforcement of this harassment? 

You really do need to take some kind of action. A fence is inadequate at this point.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

PooperTrooper said:


> lots of replys .. so here i go trying to reply to as many as possible .. lol
> 
> 
> google number ? is it free? i didnt even know that existed. i cant find the reply that mentioned it first.
> ...


I'll answer the first part -- yes, a Google Voice number is free.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

RJ2019 said:


> Honey........
> I don't feel like you are hearing what we're saying to you. Please, realize that this situation is very dangerous. Your "I'm not afraid of him" attitude is just as dangerous as the man himself is. At this point, other people need to be involved. Law enforcement, family, dude's wife, whatever it takes to make this stop. Can you elaborate on why you are so hesitant to notify law enforcement of this harassment?
> 
> You really do need to take some kind of action. A fence is inadequate at this point.


That's exactly right. None of this seems to be sinking in.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

400lbs ? He's not seen his testicles in years even with a mirror! He's still a threat to the OP. Playing dumb only has one ending!!!


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

This is nothing like your best friends boyfriend flirting with you.

Yes, I'd tell my best friend to ask her boyfriend what's up if he came to my door flapping money around and asking to spend time with me.

I sure would like to know if my boyfriend/husband was a creep going around doing what this guy is up to.


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

RJ2019 said:


> Honey........
> I don't feel like you are hearing what we're saying to you. Please, realize that this situation is very dangerous. Your "I'm not afraid of him" attitude is just as dangerous as the man himself is. At this point, other people need to be involved. Law enforcement, family, dude's wife, whatever it takes to make this stop. Can you elaborate on why you are so hesitant to notify law enforcement of this harassment?
> 
> You really do need to take some kind of action. A fence is inadequate at this point.


i get how serious this issue could get if let to get to that point.. main reason i dont want law enforcement involved is really ... they cant do anything.. i have all accounts wrote down of creepy activity .. but all the cops gonna do is put it in a filing cabinet .. cops around here really dont do crap .. there might be a few good apples , but every time ive ever had to deal with one , they would just say its my fault ? .. sooooo .... ive got issues letting higher ups know my harassment history since i was young... younger? idk .. can date back since i was 10 .. im just creep bait i guess....

this is why im a loner .. lol people are weird .. hard to understand.. animals are so much easier .


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

PooperTrooper said:


> this is why I'm a loner


Easier prey


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

TripleD said:


> 400lbs ? He's not seen his testicles in years even with a mirror! He's still a threat to the OP. Playing dumb only has one ending!!!


"Man, why don't you diet?"

"Why, what color are they now?"

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

PooperTrooper said:


> i get how serious this issue could get if let to get to that point..


This is so hard to get through to someone that has never experienced real violence. The issue has already gotten that serious, you just don't realize it yet. It's not if you let it get to that point, it's past that point.

You say you have trouble understanding people. Some of us, especially those that have dealt with violent predators, are telling you what you don't understand. You are far past the point where this could get dangerous. Even if you think it is stupid, even if you think they won't do anything, please, please, notify the police, and your father, and do not say another word to this person. If he comes onto your property, don't say anything to him at all, just call the police. You are playing a very dangerous game right now, and I'm worried for you.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Why has no one suggested a restraining order?


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

todd_xxxx said:


> This is so hard to get through to someone that has never experienced real violence. The issue has already gotten that serious, you just don't realize it yet. It's not if you let it get to that point, it's past that point.
> 
> You say you have trouble understanding people. Some of us, especially those that have dealt with violent predators, are telling you what you don't understand. You are far past the point where this could get dangerous. Even if you think it is stupid, even if you think they won't do anything, please, please, notify the police, and your father, and do not say another word to this person. If he comes onto your property, don't say anything to him at all, just call the police. You are playing a very dangerous game right now, and I'm worried for you.


Well said, thank you. Yes, this is to the point where it is serious


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

HDRider said:


> Why has no one suggested a restraining order?


I did. I'm afraid all of this is falling on deaf ears though.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

todd_xxxx said:


> I did. I'm afraid all of this is falling on deaf ears though.


I missed it. To me, that is the ONLY course to take


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

doozie said:


> On further thought, next time I saw his wife out alone, I'd call her over and tell her to advise her damn husband to stay off your property or there would be calls made to the sheriff, your father, the Mayor and anyone else who will listen...explain what happened or just leave it at that.
> She will get the point across to him for you, and might even ask him to leave all together.


wifey would call some names and accuse her of prostituting. She might even start to bother this girl.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

todd_xxxx said:


> I did. I'm afraid all of this is falling on deaf ears though.


I did .


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

HDRider said:


> Why has no one suggested a restraining order?


I did


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

stars at night said:


> wifey would call some names and accuse her of prostituting. She might even start to bother this girl.


Oh well....I bet she'd keep start keeping a closer watch on her hubby though. 
He might not even think of looking her way if he got an earful from his wife.

My best guess is at his age this isn't the first time he's been been so bold or interested in someone other than his wife, but who knows.


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 28, 2021)

All I can say now is be safe and report him


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

so i called our local sheriff , a friends, family friend... and he said they really cant do anything without photo, or video proof, and or physical evidence. told me to just .. keep my doors locked and gun loaded...


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 28, 2021)

PooperTrooper said:


> so i called our local sheriff , a friends, family friend... and he said they really cant do anything without photo, or video proof, and or physical evidence. told me to just .. keep my doors locked and gun loaded...


Excuse my French but that is one ****ty sheriff a good sheriff would keep an eye on that person who you are reporting and he would pull a file on the man


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 28, 2021)

Justaffagirl said:


> Excuse my French but that is one ****ty sheriff a good sheriff would keep an eye on that person who you are reporting and he would pull a file on the man


Crappy *


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

stars at night said:


> I did .





Justaffagirl said:


> Crappy *


in his defense, we do not know that after her conversation with him, the sherrif didn't check into this guy...there may be more it then we know


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 28, 2021)

stars at night said:


> in his defense, we do not know that after her conversation with him, the sherrif didn't check into this guy...there may be more it then we know


Yeah this is true


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

PooperTrooper said:


> so i called our local sheriff , a friends, family friend... and he said they really cant do anything without photo, or video proof, and or physical evidence. told me to just .. keep my doors locked and gun loaded...


It doesn't matter what he said. You now have a record of it. Next time he comes in your property, call 911 and have the cops that show up tell him he is trespassing and not to do it again. Once more and he should be arrested. Whether he is or not, you have enough to get a restraining order. The time after that, it's jail for the pig.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

todd_xxxx said:


> It doesn't matter what he said. You now have a record of it. Next time he comes in your property, call 911 and have the cops that show up tell him he is trespassing and not to do it again. Once more and he should be arrested. Whether he is or not, you have enough to get a restraining order. The time after that, it's jail for the pig.


I am hoping he'll just give up. If he does get arrested, he will be full of revenge. I'd be moved out of state by then with no paper trail


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

You really need to post some no trespassing signs and record him if he so much as looks your way again. 

Some of Ohio's laws are pretty stupid, like the one that requires you to post private property. You would think you could simply order a trespasser off your property and that would be actionable, but it isn't enough.

PooperTrooper, can your mom and dad buy you a can of spray paint so you can write "No Trespassing" on the barn or grass or a scrap piece of plywood? If he comes over after you post the property the police can take action.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

PooperTrooper said:


> so i called our local sheriff , a friends, family friend... and he said they really cant do anything without photo, or video proof, and or physical evidence. told me to just .. keep my doors locked and gun loaded...


Good. Never expected them to do anything but now you have it on record that it is a problem.


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

Danaus29 said:


> You really need to post some no trespassing signs and record him if he so much as looks your way again.
> 
> Some of Ohio's laws are pretty stupid, like the one that requires you to post private property. You would think you could simply order a trespasser off your property and that would be actionable, but it isn't enough.
> 
> PooperTrooper, can your mom and dad buy you a can of spray paint so you can write "No Trespassing" on the barn or grass or a scrap piece of plywood? If he comes over after you post the property the police can take action.


i was at rural king today picking up bird food, and was looking to see if they had the no trespassing signs.. i couldnt find them .. just the cute ones that say "dont listen to the chickens keep gate shut" and stuff. ill be going to lowes soon and can pick one up there. my mom told me for right now though , to make a sign and put it on my backdoor that says "if your not family , go to front door." my front door has a peep hole .. my back door is half glass... front door i can see them before they see me .. back door as soon as i look at the door they can see me ..


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Anything to let the neighbors know they aren't welcome is good. I have been looking for a "go away" door mat that doesn't cost a fortune or have to be ordered.

If you are going to put it on a sign, make sure you spell it correctly.

If you're not family, go to the front door

At Rural King the signs are back in the hardware department, at least they were last year. At Lowes they are in with the mailboxes.


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

Danaus29 said:


> Anything to let the neighbors know they aren't welcome is good. I have been looking for a "go away" door mat that doesn't cost a fortune or have to be ordered.
> 
> If you are going to put it on a sign, make sure you spell it correctly.
> 
> ...



yeah i noticed as soon as i hit send , that i used the wrong "you're" then again whats new .. lol but i will use the correct one on my sign . 

my mom had a door mat that said "go away" with taz the tasmanian devil on it when i was little. i think she still has it but its so worn down from age. 

i was all over that store . they just opened at this location last month , was my first time in.. took me a good 10 minutes finding the animal food.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't know what it is about Rural King but every one that I have been in when they first open is a disorganized mess. Just for the record, I have been in 3 new stores.

At least you didn't send out _college_ graduation notices saying "your invited"! I got one of those in the mail.


----------



## JeffreyD (Dec 27, 2006)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Be careful with that line of thought. To think _“if I was harassing a girl and I found out she had a gun, I would leave her alone” _seems logical to normal folks, but normal folks don’t harass people.
> 
> The stalker/harasser/potential-rapist already isn’t wired right. They stalk and/or harass and/or think about raping people. They’re messed up. If they’ve identified you as prey, they may not have the faculties to think-twice and talk themselves out of trying to harm you.
> 
> ...


I have that patch on my motorcycle vest!


----------



## Kstar (Jun 14, 2020)

Whoa...that's just like...no. I think if someone tried to offer me $200 to chat I would've said, "I have to go now. Good-bye." That is bizarre behavior for sure. The fact he was pressing to go inside your home...if you invited him in, who knows what would've gone down. I'm glad you didn't allow him inside. 

I would not talk to him, either. Avoid him at all costs. That's creepy and he seems like his intentions with you aren't good. Lots of red flags going up in my mind here - just stay away from him. 

Definitely keep your windows closed for your safety. It's kind of a pain not being able to open your curtains, but for your safety, it's probably worth it not to do so if they can see in your home. Hopefully the privacy fence will give you some more privacy, but do keep in mind privacy fences are kind of that double edged sword. They keep a lot of wandering eyes from viewing in your yard, but once someone actually gets in your yard, it's hard for anyone else like neighbors to see there's actually an intruder on your lot. Definitely keep that in mind. A lot of people put up cameras these days or have a locking gate or guard dogs for added safety. Put up a "no trespassing" sign out there so it's labeled that no one else is welcome without your permission.

If you end up having to do so, get a restraining order and mention this incident and any others that may come up...his behavior is not okay.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

PooperTrooper said:


> i was at rural king today picking up bird food, and was looking to see if they had the no trespassing signs.. i couldnt find them .. just the cute ones that say "dont listen to the chickens keep gate shut" and stuff. ill be going to lowes soon and can pick one up there. my mom told me for right now though , to make a sign and put it on my backdoor that says "if your not family , go to front door." my front door has a peep hole .. my back door is half glass... front door i can see them before they see me .. back door as soon as i look at the door they can see me ..



Not to be a Debbie downer....If your putting a sign up for this guy that says "if your not family , go to front door.". I wouldn't waste my time or money. Bad people often don't follow the rules. 

Now I would put up no trespassing signs. There is a good chance he won't follow (probably will think it does not apply to him) it but once it again it puts the law on your side.

Not trying to scare you just giving you something to think about. As unpleasant these scenarios are to think about, if it ever happens, you have hopefully already come up with some solutions. If ye are prepared ye shall not fear.


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

Also, please don't assume that, just because he is middle aged and overweight, that he is no physical threat to you. Older and fat does not equal weak and incapable. 

As an example, once, when he was 18, one of my older brothers thought he was big and bad enough to go toe to toe with the old man. I saw my father, who was in his mid 50s and significantly overweight, pick my brother up and toss him halfway across the room. With one hand and with as much effort as it would take to swat a fly. 

So please do not assume that this guy is incapable of causing you harm.

I'm glad you went to the sheriff. Continue documenting everything and call the police if he steps one toe on your property or harasses you in any way.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

People pay me $200 to NOT talk to them....


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

This would be a great time to set up targets and practice shooting where he can see- make sure they have a mans silhouette on them!


PooperTrooper said:


> ready for a long , fml drama? that happened .. hmm ... an hour and a half ago?
> 
> i just posted about the neighbors getting a emu...
> 
> ...


----------



## Annie in S.E. Ohio (Jun 17, 2002)

PooperTrooper said:


> ready for a long , fml drama? that happened .. hmm ... an hour and a half ago?
> 
> i just posted about the neighbors getting a emu...
> 
> ...


If you don't have a gun, borrow some bodies gun, I'm talking rifle or a shotgun, and load it. 
Next time he comes over bring the gun with you.
If he won't leave, fire it over his head.
Guarantee he won't be back .


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Annie in S.E. Ohio said:


> If you don't have a gun, borrow some bodies gun, I'm talking rifle or a shotgun, and load it.
> Next time he comes over bring the gun with you.
> If he won't leave, fire it over his head.
> Guarantee he won't be back .


And, next, what? Be sure to update us with a post during commissary time from the computer lab in jail?

No, Ms. Pooper, don’t do that. For the sake of the rest of your life, don’t EVER fire a gun over anyone’s head or as a threat. Guns are serious defensive weapons and should only be used when absolutely necessary to stop a life-or-death or great-bodily-harm threat. In most cases, if you’re doing it right (read: the legally safe way), the threat doesn’t even know you have a weapon until a split second before they find themselves ventilated and losing blood pressure, and only two split seconds before they start to assume room temperature.

Brandishing and/or firing “warning shots” almost always instantly turns you into the bad guy, and puts some local government employees to work trying to fit you for a shiny pair of matching nickel bracelets. Just don’t do it.

Shoot to stop a threat when you must, but otherwise keep that thing in your pants.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

If it comes down to needing to discharge a firearm, there only needs to be one side of the story to be heard.


----------



## Ruishi (Jun 18, 2020)

This man is trying to rape you. What will you do if the next time he has you at the door, instead of pulling $200 out of his pocket, he pulls out a gun? I understand your attempts to be a nice neighbor, because I used to be that way too. The problem is that to someone with his mentality, that tolerance looks like an open door. It is obvious that he doesn't understand "no" in any form. I'm not telling you to be overly scared or terrified. I'm telling you to be VERY CAUTIOUS. There is a difference. And this situation warrants a copious amount of caution.



PooperTrooper said:


> but all the cops gonna do is put it in a filing cabinet


That is probably what you need. You need a record of you calling, telling them that there is sexual harassment and trespassing happening, in their filing cabinet - that helps provide evidence for a restraining order. Imo, your notes don't prove anything without an outside record. Get those security cameras up quick, and get a recording the next time he tries to knock on your door. DO NOT OPEN THE DOOR. Keep it LOCKED. On the recording, make sure you yell through your door, "Get off my property! You're trespassing! I'm calling the cops!" - I know that might sound unreasonable given how tolerant and nice you've been to him so far, however, you need to drastically change your behavior, and him being surprised by this sudden change will only help to change his behavior. The reason I'm suggesting this is because you are INFORMING him, ON THE RECORDING, that he is trespassing. You are point-blank telling him to leave your property. He cannot claim he "didnt know." This is proof that you can present to help you get a restraining order, and any further legal action should it require it. Make HIM be the one that is UNCOMFORTABLE.

I like your idea about getting a dog, and keeping your guns handy. I also second the idea of the pepperspray. If you have friend/family in town with a dog, ask to dogsit them at your house for a while. Consider adopting an adult dog with good behavior.

TBH if I lived alone and had someone with that creep predatory mentality next door, I might even consider moving. Sucks, but the chance of you getting them to move (Especially without incurring further attention) is low. If you can get him to associate you = law enforcement involvement, maybe that is enough. But some people simply don't care of the consequences when there's something they want - thats a hallmark of a psychopath, but like with everything, theres a spectrum... some people lean in that direction without being a full on psychpath. FYI in my line of work I have met several felons with psychopathic behavior and several people with no record who were planning massacres. They all appeared more normal than this guy, and some even appeared harmless. So take plenty of caution and don't take any chances with this guy.


----------



## shaky6 (May 15, 2015)

I guess you could always wait till he comes inside and then bust out the 9mm. Plenty of time to start the waterworks and "feared for my life" story line before the undertaker shows up.


----------



## shaky6 (May 15, 2015)

SustainableAg said:


> Security cameras are a good idea. I know what you mean. Everything has to wait until the funds are available, and then they have to be prioritized. Right there with ya.


Security cameras can also be used against you, no matter how cut and dry you think the whole thing went down.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

PooperTrooper said:


> ready for a long , fml drama? that happened .. hmm ... an hour and a half ago?
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH


Nothing wrong with a dog or having a weapon handy, however, it sounds like you need to consult the local prosecuting attorney and make a sheriff's/police report and possibly get an ex parte order of protection.

You need to swaddle your behind legally, get something on record with the authorities. 

In the interim between the ex parte and full order of protection hearing if he violates the legal boundaries he will be arrested.

Set up game cameras or take photos with your phone of any violations he commits. Utilization of audio recordings of him propositioning you will help to nail the coffin shut. 

Neighborliness be hanged, It's your life we are talking about here.

A court paper is cheaper than a fence and just as effective if it lands him in the Graybar Hotel and out of your life permanently.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

todd_xxxx said:


> I did. I'm afraid all of this is falling on deaf ears though.


so did I and I agree with you


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

stars at night said:


> so did I and I agree with you


I thought I had read all of the responses. Now I see that they were not all where I could see them.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

PooperTrooper said:


> i get how serious this issue could get if let to get to that point.. main reason i dont want law enforcement involved is really ... they cant do anything.. i have all accounts wrote down of creepy activity .. but all the cops gonna do is put it in a filing cabinet .. cops around here really dont do crap .. there might be a few good apples , but every time ive ever had to deal with one , they would just say its my fault ? .. sooooo .... ive got issues letting higher ups know my harassment history since i was young... younger? idk .. can date back since i was 10 .. im just creep bait i guess....
> 
> this is why im a loner .. lol people are weird .. hard to understand.. animals are so much easier .


You know the old saying.. "When you assume, you make an ass out of u and me.

The cops may be useless, however, that is the system that we have. You make them accountable by approaching the county prosecutor and filing reports, that paper trail holds the incompetents accountable.

If they don't follow enforcing court orders, it's their butt in the sling.

You can get an ex parte order of protection as I already stated in a previous post.

Are you more worried about pissing off Boss Hog and creepy neighbor than you are concerned about being violated, or dead?

Choice is yours.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Annie in S.E. Ohio said:


> If he won't leave, fire it over his head.


WORST ADVICE EVER!!!!! 

You will end up in jail if that bullet hits someone else or if it crosses a road. The neighbor would no longer be a problem because the op would have to sell everything to pay her attorney fees if she followed that advice.


----------



## jeepgrrl (Jun 3, 2020)

Pooper, I hope you are still reading these posts. Don't take offense, we are all just very concerned about your well being.

You remind me so much of myself when I was your age. Take it from someone who has BTDT...do not underestimate what this individual is capable of. You may think you are prepared to defend yourself, especially if you are alerted to his presence, but its a totally different situation if he would catch you off guard. IT IS IMPERATIVE THAT YOU REACT ACCORDINGLY AND DEFENSIVELY. Don’t assume that you would instinctively have a “fight or flight” response. You need to learn self defense skills to help you prepare and protect yourself, as well as regular practicing with your firearm so that if such a situation would go down, you will be conditioned to react with split second timing that will take down your aggressor and save your life.

I’m not trying to rag on you, but I know what I’m talking about. I once found myself in a situation where I was walking down the street late at night (I know, stupid, but I was young and invincible back in those days, lol) and someone ran up from behind me and grabbed me in a bear hug...my response was that I was completely frozen and could not move a muscle; I couldn’t even let out a scream. Luckily there was someone nearby who saw what happened and was able to intervene. I, too, thought I would be able to put up a good fight if I had to...and I couldn’t have been more wrong. Since then, I have taken self defense courses (for free at the local college) as well as refresher courses. I also purchased my first handgun after that incident, had professional firearm training and obtained my CCW permit. We regularly go to the range to hone our firearm skills when our supply of ammo allows.

While I am not even close to being a bad azz that can kick the snot out of anyone, I am no longer an easy target, and should I find myself in another life-threatening situation I know that I can and will act without hesitation and in self defense against any aggressor that has the kahunas to try. I’d like to see you in this same position as well, especially since you are living alone. I really hope you listen to what we are all trying to tell you and not take this lightly. Please look into taking some self defense training, there are some moves that you will learn that would make this 400-lb man fold like a cheap deck of cards. And like other posters have suggested: get a dog, you’ll have a wonderful furry companion + alarm system in one! 😁


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

I wasn't going to contribute to this saga, but alas, I'm bored. The world has got to have its share of victims and drama queens. The OP is apparently among them. If not I suggest the following; Report this situation to the local law enforcement agency. If he appears on the property again, tell him in no uncertain terms to leave, then go in the house, lock the door, get your gun, and call the police.


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

jeepgrrl said:


> Pooper, I hope you are still reading these posts. Don't take offense, we are all just very concerned about your well being.
> 
> You remind me so much of myself when I was your age. Take it from someone who has BTDT...do not underestimate what this individual is capable of. You may think you are prepared to defend yourself, especially if you are alerted to his presence, but its a totally different situation if he would catch you off guard. IT IS IMPERATIVE THAT YOU REACT ACCORDINGLY AND DEFENSIVELY. Don’t assume that you would instinctively have a “fight or flight” response. You need to learn self defense skills to help you prepare and protect yourself, as well as regular practicing with your firearm so that if such a situation would go down, you will be conditioned to react with split second timing that will take down your aggressor and save your life.
> 
> ...



i check back in once and a while because my email hasnt been showing me new replies. 

i have a little self defense under my belt , grew up with 3 brothers, who would use me as their sparing buddy for their judo, and so on. i can toss someone over my shoulder pretty easily .. BUT depending on their size... brothers are all 1 foot taller then me , but on the skinnier side.. heaviest one is 200lbs.. not to heavy in comparison to the neighbor. my brothers would always tell me , "go for nuts , knees and face.... and use your legs as much as possible .. dont let someone grab your arm.... " when practicing with them. which im pretty sure in judo .. your not suppose to go for nuts... thats just .... seems against the rules.. but i guess they where just talking in general when fighting with a man. this was also when i was about 11, and had already sent a older boy to juvie .. 

im not down playing what anyone whos replied to this post said... but there just isnt much i can do on the matter.. cop already said he cant do anything unless i have photo, video or physical proof... so im just ... a sitting duck for now i guess... im always on edge anyways. paranoia and anxiety has me always looking over my shoulder even when im in my house and doors are locked... i even check all the rooms in my house probably .. 3 times a day JUST to make sure im alone.. even more when i go outside to mess with animals, yard work , or go for a little drive. ive done that even before the neighbor started acting creepy toward me . 

id love to get a dog... like would LOVE to have one .. but also a matter of not being able to care for one right now ... money is tight. waiting for my paycheck... there is no way i could afford dog food right now considering im eating raman for most of my meals.. lol animals eat before i do.. just how i work.. 


just havent had enough time to really reply on this thread while being off work this past week . had a lady stop today to buy my rooster and a duck off me. $15 total woohoo... and im stuck with weird issue involving my meat birds .. they just randomly die ... started with 20 , now im at 14 .. im probably just going to have to cull them all and count my loss on this batch, because i dont know what their sick with .. few different deaths all different days , 3 seemed weak so i brought them inside, eating , drinking, pooping, next morning dead... 2 died out of the blue .. and 1 that was dead when i went out today had its organs outta is butt... so right now the focus for me is off the creepy neighbor and onto worry for my birds... not saying i forgot what he did .. im still on edge non stop , but i cant let his creepiness take focus off what im doing right now. 

ill be ok .. and if something happens.. you know ill be posting about it.. lol because... like one person said on here.. im a "drama queen " ... ahaha.. and to them i say ... i didnt choose this drama it chose me... i would have been very content with not having to deal with a creepy neighbor .. i quite enjoyed my boring little farm life... but i do choose to post about it, and if that makes me a drama queen, ill accept my crown now...


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

You are asking for advice, many of us have given you good advice which you have taken. You are in the process of following other suggestions. 

Keep posting. Sometimes it helps to write things down. Do the best you can to keep yourself safe. I'm sorry you have become so paranoid about the creepy neighbor. 

As for the ramen, where you live is there any kind of food give-away for lower income people? Our neighbor attends a church that is part of the "Farmers to Families" program. It might be helpful to find out if there is a similar program where you live. At least it might be better than ramen.

My red Russian kale survived the winter and is sending up flower buds. I cooked a bunch of kale and added ramen noodles to it. It was okay but I cooked the kale too long. It should have been added in the last minute of cooking the noodles.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

How old are the meat birds that died?


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm going to make a suggestion here that you aren't going to like. Perhaps if your finances are so limited that you are reduced to eating ramen and are unable to secure your property from unwanted visitors, it may be time to significantly downsize your animal population until you are on more secure financial footing. It sounds like you may have put the cart before the horse so to speak. You might want to take a hard look at your budget and determine what is a need vs a want.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

I am also going to stick my nose where it doesn't belong.

IIRC, you only work a few days a week? 

Work more. Get ahead and you will have more options and choices.

What are your parents saying about this. Imagine if something happens and they didn't even know it was an issue.

I would be devastated if I was the parent in this situation and it went south.


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

meat birds are just about 8 weeks old . and ive lost the 6 in the past 2 weeks. including this morning. 

im just naturally paranoid, the neighbor heightened it. with all the advice i am taking it. and i am working at others. i can only do so much at once. lol 

butchering rabbits real soon, so ill have some meat to add to dishes. i dont eat much to begin with , so rationing myself is no big deal for me.  raman is just the cheapest and what i had in the house. lol i dont apply for the food pantry things... around this area its more for mothers and children which is fine. they need to eat. i got ways of eating they just take a little time to grow. really sucks i cant eat eggs without being violently ill from them.. otherwise id be eating eggs everyday... working on lowering my egg maker population as well. suuucks how one day you can eat eggs and the next you cant... so many things off the "cheap" menu because of it. 



downsizing animals in progress. for the most part i have stock of their food , especially the goats. so i dont have to worry about them . but i was speaking more so toward. buying another animal , and having to supply a food i dont currently have.. ya know .. dog food.. or let alone the adoption fee of a dog. 


i work 2 days a week right now. which is all i want at this place. im also still looking for a different, better job. so this one i have is a placeholder till i can do that.. even if i did work 40 hours instead of 16, id still have to wait for the first paycheck. i just knew this place would hire me without hesitation because of such high turn over and needing people. so when i get a new job , i can put 2 weeks in at the other so i can go back to it if i ever need it again. then can slowly work myself up to a few extra days at the newer job i get accepted for. 

my parents.. are you asking about the creep, or the finances ? lol if creep , my mom knows , my dad doesnt.. and thats how its going to stay, i dont need my dad in prison.. if finances, both know a tiny bit , but not too much.. they know im not spending money unless i have to.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

PooperTrooper said:


> meat birds are just about 8 weeks old . and ive lost the 6 in the past 2 weeks. including this morning.
> 
> im just naturally paranoid, the neighbor heightened it. with all the advice i am taking it. and i am working at others. i can only do so much at once. lol
> 
> ...


I gotta admit that I had an entirely different picture of you in my head based on your other posts. I don’t know if this one just caught you in a candid moment or what, but it actually sounds like you’ve got your head screwed on right and enough confidence in yourself to make it through all this. Good for you.

You’re going to be fine. Just trust yourself, and don’t let your guard down.


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> I gotta admit that I had an entirely different picture of you in my head based on your other posts. I don’t know if this one just caught you in a candid moment or what, but it actually sounds like you’ve got your head screwed on right and enough confidence in yourself to make it through all this. Good for you.
> 
> You’re going to be fine. Just trust yourself, and don’t let your guard down.



thank you ? i have my moments... lol


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It's probably time to butcher some of those meat chickens.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

PooperTrooper said:


> butchering rabbits real soon, so ill have some meat to add to dishes. i dont eat much to begin with , so rationing myself is no big deal for me.  raman is just the cheapest and what i had in the house. lol i dont apply for the food pantry things... around this area its more for mothers and children which is fine. they need to eat.


The Farmers to Families isn't really a food pantry program. I think every county in Ohio has something like it. My neighbor works at one that goes through his church. A lot of what is distributed is produce. What isn't given away has to be thrown away and usually there is a lot of stuff left over. You have to provide proof you live in the service area and that is usually just showing your id. My mom gets stuff for my brother because he won't go himself. It is worth looking into.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

End date in sight for the Farmers to Families Food Box Program







www.kq2.com





Never mind about the FtF program. The current administration has decided to end the program in May. There is a Second Harvest program but I don't know anything about that one. I knew about FtF only because my neighbor helps pass out the boxes.


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

Danaus29 said:


> It's probably time to butcher some of those meat chickens.


Their all still so small ... Has to be something wrong with them. Their just ... Like half the size they should be.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

stars at night said:


> in his defense, we do not know that after her conversation with him, the sherrif didn't check into this guy...there may be more it then we know


YOU should have talked to the sheriff.. You are a disaster waiting to happen


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Might do better selling the 8 week old chicks as started birds then butchering. Alot of folks want ready to lay hens ! Last time i looked they cost $12 a hen.


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

Forcast said:


> Might do better selling the 8 week old chicks as started birds then butchering. Alot of folks want ready to lay hens ! Last time i looked they cost $12 a hen.


These are meat chicks cornish cross. They don't lay eggs consistently. LoL I kept one from my first batch last year and she lays every 3ish days


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

What are you feeding your meat birds? If they are still less than 5 pounds and dropping dead there might be a feed problem.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

HDRider said:


> YOU should have talked to the sheriff.. You are a disaster waiting to happen


Get up on the wrong side of the bed this morning?


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

Danaus29 said:


> What are you feeding your meat birds? If they are still less than 5 pounds and dropping dead there might be a feed problem.


i havent weighed one to be exact , but the ones i did last year i let get to about 8lbs ... well carcass weight. idk living weight. but they only took 8 weeks to get to that ... these ones here i know are way smaller, idk if i can get my hand into their body cavity to empty the guts if i butcher them now... BUT got the chicken plucker out of the basement.. going to do some of the bigger ones to check whats up with their innards. and maybe grab a few of my ducks and process them as well. off work for the rest of the week... hope to get some of this stuff done tomorrow, because wend. its suppose to snow... uuuugh .. 

i been feeding them the exact same thing i normally feed my chicks.. its a starter, grower chick food. and they get a gallon of it a day. and they free range.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Danaus29 said:


> End date in sight for the Farmers to Families Food Box Program
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny. I thought they were about helping people.

So when they can screw us, they do. And when they can stop helping people they do.

Man, these people are messed up.

It's almost like they have a dartboard. Throw a dart and that is the next day's screwing to give.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

PooperTrooper said:


> Their all still so small ... Has to be something wrong with them. Their just ... Like half the size they should be.


That's fine. They take less BBQ sauce that way.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

Forcast said:


> Might do better selling the 8 week old chicks as started birds then butchering. Alot of folks want ready to lay hens ! Last time i looked they cost $12 a hen.


I could do this. I can't kill anything. Hmmm. Now you have me thinking.


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> That's fine. They take less BBQ sauce that way.



less bbq or not. i at least like them to be the size that i can fit my hand into to get the guts out easily. plus the less meat. the less worth it feels to kill.. idk .. just me maybe.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

People eat quail and pigeons. Your birds are bigger than that, I hope. 

We used to cut bbq size birds in half. There is no sticking your hand in the cavity when you cut them in half.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Danaus29 said:


> People eat quail and pigeons. Your birds are bigger than that, I hope.
> 
> We used to cut bbq size birds in half. There is no sticking your hand in the cavity when you cut them in half.


Quail are a PITA. Doves/pigeons just rip out the breast and move on. The same can be done with meat bird chickens that aren't filling out more quickly than they are keeling over dead.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Danaus29 said:


> Get up on the wrong side of the bed this morning?


You can kill her with kindness if you want


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

HDRider said:


> You can kill her with kindness if you want


Not killing anyone with kindness, I have a hard enough time trying to not resort to personal insults.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Danaus29 said:


> Not killing anyone with kindness, I have a hard enough time trying to not resort to personal insults.


If this is a true story, and I have my doubts, she needs to understands what kind of danger she is in. Sugar coating this will get her killed.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Um. Really? You think she made it up??


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Um. Really? You think she made it up??


I have my suspicions


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

HDRider said:


> I have my suspicions


I dont think so. Long before this thread I read something else indicating that this had been an ongoing thing.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i don't get that vibe from it like i do with some. could be wrong though. ~Georgia


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

HDRider said:


> YOU should have talked to the sheriff.. You are a disaster waiting to happen



i DID talk to the sheriff.. on the phone.. gave him details.. and he told me they couldnt do anything unless i had photo , video , or physical evidence. told me to keep my doors locked and to let him know if anything else happened. 

and in response to your more latest reply .. why would i make this up !? why would i sit here and write my heart out if it didnt happen ?! im frustrated. and needed to vent and get ideas on what to do. and i got ideas , and im putting some into play and working on others... if i was going to make something up , id make myself seem more like a badass... not this... ya know "oh yeah that neighbor , he came over again and i chased him off with my baseball bat" or something.. idk .. i put out there the back and forth between me and him .. even with things im not proud i did .... i shouldnt have held onto the money for even a second , i should have right then told him to get off my property.. but i didnt .... but ya know ... what ever you want to believe i guess... no ones forcing you to stay on the post... 

i know this can be a dangerous situation .. what else am i suppose to do !? .. sheriff already told me what to do, gun is loaded, door locked, curtains closed... i check my house thoroughly as soon as i walk in the door...


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

Don't let them get under your skin. You know what happen and it doesn't matter if people believe you or not. You can only do what you can do, let God (or deity of your choice)sort out the rest. As I said before their is no need to be scared, just be aware of what is going on around you. 

Having a biker party at your place couldn't hurt either.


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

Ziptie said:


> Don't let them get under your skin. You know what happen and it doesn't matter if people believe you or not. You can only do what you can do, let God (or deity of your choice)sort out the rest. As I said before their is no need to be scared, just be aware of what is going on around you.
> 
> Having a biker party at your place couldn't hurt either.


i know.... just wanted to be clear that in fact did call the sheriff though... he didnt seem to see that post... but was wondering what else i should be doing other then what im already doing... 

lol cant have a biker party, unless in daytime hours, which is no fun at all... neighbors across the road (good neighbors) have 4 small children that need sleep.


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 28, 2021)

HDRider said:


> YOU should have talked to the sheriff.. You are a disaster waiting to happen


I mean kinda mean to say she’s a disaster waiting to happen you could have just said you should have reported him to sheriff..... that probably would have been a lot nicer .... but you do you...


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

HDRider said:


> If this is a true story, and I have my doubts, she needs to understands what kind of danger she is in. Sugar coating this will get her killed.


From your original post about the disaster waiting to happen, you quoted another poster, not the op. Since your comment was directed to another person, it appeared you were talking to that person.

She did report the incident to the police. But the neighbor did not do anything illegal, yet. The state of Ohio doesn't investigate neighbors behaving like jerks. She has to have proof the man was on her property after she told him to stay away. That is why I suggested posting "no trespasing" signs and using an old phone to record video or take pictures of him if he comes on her property again. There isn't much more she can do until the neighbor makes another move.

PooperTrooper, you probably should have kept the money and said, "I'll give this to my dad as part of what you owe him. Would you like a receipt and when can I tell him to expect another payment?" "Now get yourself off my property and do not come back!" 
I understand that you were taken off guard by the whole thing. That happens, even to those who claim they never make the wrong move. All you can do now is be prepared if he ever comes back.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Danaus29 said:


> From your original post about the disaster waiting to happen, you quoted another poster, not the op. Since your comment was directed to another person, it appeared you were talking to that person.


I did confuse the persons. Still yet, to accept that the sheriff could do nothing is absurd. If nothing else he is guilty of solicitation, and worse he is guilty of assault and intimidation. Talk to a judge. Get a stay away or restraining order. I would say get a lawyer but she only has $200, maybe he could appeal to a lawyer for help.

Calling her a disaster is what I consider her getting hurt, raped or killed. Keeping it to herself is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

She obviously has NOT kept it to herself.

Restraining orders are ineffective. (I am toning down my wording.)

“Amanda was granted a protective order for her and her children last June.”









Austin shooting: Former detective arrested, charged in triple murder after manhunt


Austin Police have arrested the former law enforcement officer wanted in the deadly shooting that left three people dead and launched a massive manhunt Sunday.




www.kxan.com


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

PooperTrooper, Can you get one of your brothers to stay with you? 

SBJ


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> She obviously has NOT kept it to herself.
> 
> Restraining orders are ineffective. (I am toning down my wording.)
> 
> ...


What do you suggest?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Nothing more than the myriad suggestions that have already been made. She can do or do not.


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

sweetbabyjane said:


> PooperTrooper, Can you get one of your brothers to stay with you?
> 
> SBJ



i cant really get one of them to come stay with me , they all have day jobs anyways, so wouldnt be home when the neighbor is. plus all 3 of them have their own house payments and such , and the one that would be willing if i asked him has a kid that i dont want to get involved into this mess. i dont want to uproot my brothers lives because of this...they are all a phone call away and can get to my house in 10 mintues or less. so thats reassuring at least, well . when their home anyways.. lol


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

HDRider said:


> I did confuse the persons. Still yet, to accept that the sheriff could do nothing is absurd. If nothing else he is guilty of solicitation, and worse he is guilty of assault and intimidation. Talk to a judge. Get a stay away or restraining order. I would say get a lawyer but she only has $200, maybe he could appeal to a lawyer for help.
> 
> Calling her a disaster is what I consider her getting hurt, raped or killed. Keeping it to herself is a recipe for disaster.


There’s a very significant difference between saying she’s heading for a disaster and that she IS a disaster.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

HDRider, thanks for clearing that up. 
In most states there is a presumption of innocence until proven guilty. I don't know what you think the sheriff could have done but without proof, there isn't much the law can do. She has to get pictures of him on her property after being warned to keep out before the police can act. That is why I keep saying to put up "no trespassing" signs. I have been down that road with strangers on my property. It sounds unreasonable but in Ohio you have to tell people they are not welcome first. Then if they come back, the police can act. Since she has only her word that he offered her money "just to talk" they cannot prosecute for solicitation. The only time anyone gets busted for that is if they solicit an undercover cop or someone catches it on tape.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> There’s a very significant difference between saying she’s heading for a disaster and that she IS a disaster.


My bad


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

The neighbor is pretty clever really. The $200 makes this the perfect plan. If he would have gotten you to take the money and let him into your house, he could rape you with impunity. If he raped you, there are two possible outcomes. 1) you don't report it because you feel like you brought it on yourself by taking the money, or 2) you report it and he says you offered to sleep with him for $200,and he can prove it because you have the money in your pocket. Worst case for him, he gets a ticket for soliciting a prostitute. You may even get arrested for prostitution. I'd be willing to bet he has done the same thing before and it worked.


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

my mom looked up laws for offering money for sex and so on .. and just OFFERING it . and being turned down is enough to get someone thrown in jail .. been looking for a decent security camera so if he does this again i have proof to press charges .. it wouldnt matter if he pulled the money out of his wallet. if he said anything about paying me for sex. if caught on camera , get ahold of my sheriff that i talked to last time ,and hand him the recording . then neighbor will be spending time in jail ... no ticket . straight to jail .. 


im not tech savvy .. i have no idea what security camera to get.. but im looking . because i know he will be back over within the year to try again. as this is the 3rd time hes done this in 2 years... 

if i want this to stop .. i need to get PROOF its happening .. which means i might have to answer the door next time he comes over... ONLY IF I HAVE MY SECURITY CAMERA WHEN IT HAPPENS.. 


what really sucks is .. if someone comes to the backdoor , i have no idea who it is , unless i go look, which means they can see me , because its half glass. so another thing the security cam would be useful for is to see whos at the door so i dont have to go to the door. 

may be dumb and wreck less of me , but i do not fear my neighbor , im just extremely pissed and want this to stop.i honestly dont see him doing anything more then he has been.... i could very much be wrong and he could take it farther . but 2 years of this .. and he hasnt done anything more... if he was going to , you think he would have done it by now. especially telling me when his wife would be home for work. 

heading to the store in a little bit to get more chick food, will keep an eye out for the no trespassing signs once again. should i get 1 and put it on the main gate , or get 4 and put them on ALL my gates ? ... hm .... told my first paycheck should be coming to me on the 23rd .. so fingers crossed. because if not , then i wont get one till the 7th .. 

woke up about 3 hours ago , snow on the ground .. so im a little pissy about weather ontop of everything else.. so dont mind my little rant too much ...... lol i did manage to butcher 9 chickens and 2 ducks yesterday. 1 chicken was filled with yellow fluid . like.. FILLED .. looked up saying that fluid is fatal to the chicken and a sign of heart failure. but meat still edible so. at least no wasted meat.. i still have 5 left , but they are tiny compared so im hoping they will be to size next week, not having to fight for food so much .. ducks are hard to pluck .. lol


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I bought this








Amazon.com: [Expandable 8CH,2K] Hiseeu Wireless Security Camera System with 1TB Hard Drive with One-Way Audio,8 Channel NVR 4Pcs 1296P 3.0MP Night Vision WiFi Security Surveillance Cameras DC Power Home Outdoor : Electronics


Amazon.com: [Expandable 8CH,2K] Hiseeu Wireless Security Camera System with 1TB Hard Drive with One-Way Audio,8 Channel NVR 4Pcs 1296P 3.0MP Night Vision WiFi Security Surveillance Cameras DC Power Home Outdoor : Electronics



www.amazon.com


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I always skinned my ducks but skinning can make the meat a bit dry. I cooked the last one in a pressure cooker and it was fine.

One sign at each entrance, the first one where the neighbor comes through.

My neighbor got a Ring camera. But if you don't have 24/7 internet access it won't work. The system I have was very expensive and did not include a camera that records sound. Some trail cameras record video and sound. I haven't done a lot of research lately so I'm not sure what all is available. Some dash cams are very good but you have to find a way to run the camera through a 12 volt car battery system.


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

well i got my no trespassing thingy .. it says stepping stone , but its like a plastic rock .. so ima drill a hole in the top and hang it from the main gate. they only had one. and if he comes in i can chase him out , rip it off the fence and frizbee it into his face .. jk .... i wish ... but its kinda cute and fits my aesthetic. 

i have my sister helping me find a security cam. she said she wants to get a few for her place so will keep an eye out for one that will fit my situation as well. which is nice, because her and her husband is more into tech then i am.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

You need to put official no trespassing signs up. That looks like art work and could be missed.

An ugly regular no trespassing sign is better and harder for someone to say they missed it. You want it seen from a distance so there is no doubt.

Frankly, it is time to stop playing games. That sign is cute, but it is a game.

Put official signs up at all entrances and sides of the property. Then you have a leg to stand on when it happens again.

Proper signage may actually give him pause and stop it.


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> You need to put official no trespassing signs up. That looks like art work and could be missed.
> 
> An ugly regular no trespassing sign is better and harder for someone to say they missed it. You want it seen from a distance so there is no doubt.
> 
> ...



i was told anything that says "no trespassing" is official. even being told i could just slap some paint on a piece of wood and boom , official. proper sign or not , hes going to come in thinking it wasnt meant for him .. thats just how he is. 

plus like i said this is the only one they had.. well the had one that said "no trespassing, bullets are expensive so there will be no warning shot" but was half the size of this rock. ill be going to a different store to get the other 3 i need. if they have them ... but idk when that will be .. but this is something , a start.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> You need to put official no trespassing signs up. That looks like art work and could be missed.
> 
> An ugly regular no trespassing sign is better and harder for someone to say they missed it. You want it seen from a distance so there is no doubt.
> 
> ...


Agree 100%. Take that cutesy yard art back for a refund and use your money to get several of the normal, boring, blaze orange no trespassing signs. Show this creep you mean business.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It does have to be clearly marked which is why painted signs are permitted. 






Section 2911.21 - Ohio Revised Code | Ohio Laws







codes.ohio.gov





Under (A) (3) and (4)


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

RJ2019 said:


> PooperTrooper said:
> 
> 
> > ... well the had one that said "no trespassing, bullets are expensive so there will be no warning shot" ...
> ...


And DEFINITELY do not buy the one that says that crap about bullets being expensive. You are dealing with an actual, potentially violent violation of your property. Do not give a future defense attorney (or prosecutor, depending on the particulars of the pending case) a single round of ammunition to be used against you.

If you can’t find/afford a proper no trespassing sign, go commandeer every red, orange, and yellow crayon from your brother’s kids’ crayola box and make your own. No cute saying or silhouettes, just “No Trespassing” in all caps, bright colors, and high contrast from the background.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Dear Pooper Trooper,
You can probably tell that several of us who have replied to your posts have training in self defense, license to carry, tactical, and legal issues as it pertains to firearm use.

Please take heed.


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

If I saw that sign I’d think “Oh look, she doesn’t want bunnies in the garden. That’s cute“ and really wouldn’t take it seriously.


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 28, 2021)

I would have though it meant like be careful there’s a lot of bunnies around here so be careful where you step


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't know, bugs bunny can be very mean.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

That sign is indicative of your attitude about all of this. I'm not about victim blaming, but you seem incapable of realizing this is serious and at some point you have some responsibility for your actions and for things that happen to you.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

todd_xxxx said:


> That sign is indicative of your attitude about all of this. I'm not about victim blaming, but you seem incapable of realizing this is serious and at some point you have some responsibility for your actions and for things that happen to you.


That almost sounds like victim shaming. 

Here's a thought, maybe she has listened and now it's just trying to make light of the situation on this public forum because it has been hashed out so many times already. 

At any rate we should try and keep it constructive instead of destructive.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

mreynolds said:


> That almost sounds like victim shaming.
> 
> Here's a thought, maybe she has listened and now it's just trying to make light of the situation on this public forum because it has been hashed out so many times already.
> 
> At any rate we should try and keep it constructive instead of destructive.


I didn't shame anyone, I'm trying to wake someone up to the dangerous position she is in before her next thread is about being raped. I don't need you to tell me what "we" should do.


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

whoa ... i really seemed to set up a uproar with the trespassing sign .. whoops .. i honestly thought it was ok !?... its not a "game" im playing .. ive never had to do this stuff before! .... but i was told it didnt matter what the sign looked like as long as it said "no trespassing" and it would be officially marked. was even told , just having a fenced in back yard is a indication of "dont enter unless invited" 

cant take the sign back, it was a sale item and they dont accept returns on sale items... so ill figure something out to do with it . plus it was like .. two bucks. 

and im still looking for other signs !!!! 2 stores i been to do not have them... i even asked and the worker said they didnt at the moment. so i figured when i seen this on sale , i might as well just get it , and then keep looking. at this point i might just have to buy them online.. 


also heres a issue , even when i do get the bold sign ... people tend to miss things right in plain sight of their faces... when i worked retail we had signs posted all around the store in big bold bright PINK letters "do not open boxes " and boom they open a box , we tell them not to and they would do the "where does it say that ?!" and we would point at their eye level to the sign .."WELL I DIDNT SEE THAT. " so if that happens with the no trespassing.. what do i do then ?! ..


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

I always have trouble noticing signs to, especially:


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I like the bunny sign. It would really make an impression if he opens the gate and the bunny sign comes down and pops him in the face.

The police *can* arrest him for trespassing even if the bunny is the only sign you have. A good lawyer (good for him, not good for you) _might_ be able to argue the bunny isn't obvious enough. If you have already told him to go away and not come back, that is enough to satify the law. Since bunny is all you have for now, go ahead and put it out someplace prominent, like beside the front walk or near the front door. Just keep an eye out for real signs.

My concern is that since he has been there before, he would tell police that he didn't think it applied to him since you are neighbors. I know my neighbors signs do not apply to me but we are on good terms and my signs do not apply to them.

I like this sign









Amazon.com: Notice Firearms Welcome Sign – Public Safety, 2nd Amendment Sign with a Clear Design, UV Color & Protection to Last Longer, Rust-Free Heavy Duty Metal (not tin) 12”x9” 0.04" : Industrial & Scientific


Buy Notice Firearms Welcome Sign – Public Safety, 2nd Amendment Sign with a Clear Design, UV Color & Protection to Last Longer, Rust-Free Heavy Duty Metal (not tin) 12”x9” 0.04": Signs - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

Danaus29 said:


> I like the bunny sign. It would really make an impression if he opens the gate and the bunny sign comes down and pops him in the face.
> 
> The police *can* arrest him for trespassing even if the bunny is the only sign you have. A good lawyer (good for him, not good for you) _might_ be able to argue the bunny isn't obvious enough. If you have already told him to go away and not come back, that is enough to satify the law. Since bunny is all you have for now, go ahead and put it out someplace prominent, like beside the front walk or near the front door. Just keep an eye out for real signs.
> 
> ...



i like this one.
https://www.amazon.com/TRESPASSING-Werent-Invited-Welcome-Aluminum/dp/B076414L94

what if i filled in the black "no trespassing" with orange or something , make it pop a bit more ? would it stand out a bit more ? 

and these guys spending money on anything good is a joke... lol !!! they are penny pinchers and like to scam people out of money ....


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Yes, paint in the "no trespassing" part with orange or yellow. What is the 'sign' made of?

A cheap bottle of nail polish or model paint (not sure how cheap that stuff is now) should work.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The sign is for establishing your boundaries. It is evidence for telling the sheriff that your property was posted.

Although it is desirable that the fellow next door sees it, that is NOT the primary purpose.

If you are standing over him with your firearm after you call the sheriff, you show the sheriff that your property was clearly marked.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

I think that sign is perfect. I wouldn't bother painting anything on it. That one will easily stand up in court. Remember, you don't have to get video of him offering you money for sex. Just get video of him entering your property and call the sheriff.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> Frankly, it is time to stop playing games. That sign is cute, but it is a game.


Please stop thinking like a silly girl and start thinking like a rational adult. That cutesy sign is not to be taken seriously. It would not stand up in court. Where I used to live, to be legal in court, a No Trespassing sign had to be posted every 6 feet. 

There's too much drama going on.....reality is getting lost in it.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

PooperTrooper said:


> ...also heres a issue , even when i do get the bold sign ... people tend to miss things right in plain sight of their faces... when i worked retail we had signs posted all around the store in big bold bright PINK letters "do not open boxes " and boom they open a box , we tell them not to and they would do the "where does it say that ?!" and we would point at their eye level to the sign .."WELL I DIDNT SEE THAT. " so if that happens with the no trespassing.. what do i do then ?! ..


You’re absolutely right that people often miss signs, even bold ones. Even more to the point, someone who intends harm to you or your property will ignore it. The sign is not going to do anything to prevent this guy from trespassing. That’s not the goal. 

What it will do, though, is give you legal footing to use against him for ignoring your sign. The police told you that they couldn’t do anything about him because he hadn’t broken any laws yet. His ignoring your legally viable ‘No Trespassing’ sign will rewrite the script the next time he bothers you at home.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Purple paint on posts is a no trespassing sign in itself. At least in some states. I've bought signs in Walmart, TSC, Home Depot and Lowe's. Not anymore expensive than the bunny.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

if you can't find anything nail 2 pieces of scrap wood together(everybody's got scrap wood around) slap a bit of white paint on it and no trespassing or keep out in red or orange letters. that's what i have out at my place in the country. 

i must say sometimes they don't see signs that are right in front of their face like the no soliciting signs i have on the front. one on the chimney side and one on the house. i have had 2 people come to the door last couple days. i called out from the window and they said they didn't see it. it was at eye level. yesterday i put out my mat that says go away. found a flyer etc. laid on the mat this morning. ~Georgia


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

I just googled go away mats, some are pretty clever, now I want one.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

whiterock said:


> Purple paint on posts is a no trespassing sign in itself. At least in some states. I've bought signs in Walmart, TSC, Home Depot and Lowe's. Not anymore expensive than the bunny.


In Ohio it has to be something that says "no trespassing". Purple paint does not have any legal significance here. If she even told him to go away and not come back and he does come back it is actionable but then it would be her word against his.

In that part of Ohio there are not a lot of stores. The op said she has been to a couple places and those stores did not have signs.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Amazon


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

I'll post a new thread soon about my neighbor 
I'm a man she's a woman
Complete nightmare 
Cops etc basically worthless


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Elevenpoint said:


> I'll post a new thread soon about my neighbor
> I'm a man she's a woman
> Complete nightmare
> Cops etc basically worthless


We're waiting...


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Me, too.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Walmart has them near the paint department.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

po boy said:


> Walmart has them near the paint department.


Is any of that paint the kind that is capable of being applied in different patterns? Perhaps even ones that resemble the letters N, O, T, R, E, S, P, A, I, and G?

If so, she could buy a couple extras of the paints capable of the Ss, and Ns, and be “in there like swimwear.”


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

@GunMonkeyIntl I meant the no trespassing signs, they were the banner type that most likely are inexpensive.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

signs are cheaper than paint, and boards and brushes, lol . They make some of plastic that aren't much value, The metal ones at least are reflective. I think the ones made of an old piece of roofing, hand painted with bullet holes coming from the backside are fairly effective in getting the point across. Big enough to see too.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

be no good to call the cops if i had neighbor trouble. they are all too busy handing out 1000 dollar fines and there was that 10000 one i heard about last night.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

po boy said:


> @GunMonkeyIntl I meant the no trespassing signs, they were the banner type that most likely are inexpensive.


Roger. I was just being a smart ass me.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

PooperTrooper, do you have a Lowes store close by where you can shop?


----------



## sharkerbaby (Jan 15, 2016)

... or walmart, or menards, or meijer, or home depot, or ace hardware, or tractor supply, or farm and fleet, or lumber liquidators, or .....

And those are just the national brands, I don't know your local mom & pops, there has to be somewhere that you can get just your run of the mill average No Trespassing sign. Most any hardware, farm supply, feed store, heck I've even seen them at office supply stores.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

If it takes this many posts to help someone figure out how to post "no trespassing" on their property, I have little hope.


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 28, 2021)

Wanna body guard fro your house I’ll give ya this guy (joking.... I’m not gonna give up pur favorite breeding buck!) haha but he’s a big sucker!


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

T.c v f


RJ2019 said:


> We're waiting...


Nor going to
It would be a novel
At least through the sheriff's department and other good gigs its over
Two and a half years of nightmare 
Previous place I lived
And here
Nightmare woman
And neighbors
But it's over


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Wish I wouldn't have left Oregon County
Complete peace
Alice knows what I mean 0


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It seems we no longer have the private message function. PooperTrooper, if you want to email me I will get some signs to you.

ETA, not real comfortable with my addy hanging out there since the other account was spammed so bad. I'll leave it for a day or so then edit it out. I'll remove it sooner if I hear from you.


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

Danaus29 said:


> It seems we no longer have the private message function. PooperTrooper, if you want to email me I will get some signs to you.
> 
> ETA, not real comfortable with my addy hanging out there since the other account was spammed so bad. I'll leave it for a day or so then edit it out. I'll remove it sooner if I hear from you.



thank you, but i cant accept. i actually got my paycheck earlier then i thought. so i have a little money now. im planning on getting to lowes sometime this week. i had to call off work due to pulling something in my left shoulder and not able to lift my arm higher then a few inches without pain . but as soon as i can move without groaning ill be off to the store.. again thank you though !


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I hope you heal quickly. Those paychecks are important. I'm going to delete the addy but the offer still stands if things don't work out.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Danaus29 said:


> It seems we no longer have the private message function. PooperTrooper, if you want to email me I will get some signs to you.
> 
> ETA, not real comfortable with my addy hanging out there since the other account was spammed so bad. I'll leave it for a day or so then edit it out. I'll remove it sooner if I hear from you.


The private message function still exists but it's called conversations now. I'm not sure if member layout is the same as mine but I access through the symbol at the top right of my screen that takes me to a drop down box that also shows my profile, following, alerts, bookmarks and conversations.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I saw that but when I clicked on it on some other members I could read the conversations. That makes them "not private", in my opinion.

If you are refering to the "start conversation" option, not everyone has that feature enabled.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Cops are still useful. Call them, let them know where to pick up the body.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

you mean others can read our conversations to and from other members? that's what i got out of it. do hope that isn't the case


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

On yours there are profile posts which I can read and an option for "start conversation" where I can start a conversation but cannot read what others have written. The "start conversation" option does not come up on every member.


----------



## todd_xxxx (Apr 19, 2018)

This seems like it could be it's own thread, rather than cluttering up an existing one.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It was relevant to the topic.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

who's cluttering? it's only going to be a couple posts and if the op doesn't mind . i just hate it when some pounce on every little thing like they have nothing else to do. life is too short as it is. ~Georgia


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

just wanted to do a quick update! i had to order no trespassing signs online due to no store having any !? like .. id ask , and they would tell me "we dont have any right now" or "if we have any , it would be in isle ____" none.... apparently im not the only one having issues keeping people out of their yards. ahaha .. ive been to 4 stores .. that normally have signs .. but dont have signs .. ive run out of options in person UNLESS i drive 2 hours .. feels unreasonable. oh ! but a BUNCH or signs saying "wash your hands" or "masks on ! " or something to that degree... priorities i guess. 


mrs.neighbors father passed away at the age of 85 on sunday. lots a hub-bub with their family in town for the final arrangements... dont think i have to worry about mr.neighbor coming over anytime soon.. as his wife took time off to mourn. (assuming since their semi is in the driveway , and they only keep it there if their going to be home for more then a week at a time.) guard is up , and im keeping an eye out for the mailman. 


quit my job as a housekeeper and now working at tractor supply.  more hours, and no more bed making ! and a discount on animal food ~~~ lol !!! 

been super busy with the nice weather. and in the final month of my goats pregnancy! babies soooon !!! still trying to gather all the things i need for the birth.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Sounds like things are looking good. Congratulations on the Tractor Supply job. They need employees that know something about animals.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Danaus29 said:


> Sounds like things are looking good. Congratulations on the Tractor Supply job. They need employees that know something about animals.


I know how to eat them!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Evons hubby said:


> I know how to eat them!


But how good are you at cleaning them?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Danaus29 said:


> But how good are you at cleaning them?


There’s a reason I married my Yvonne!


----------



## PooperTrooper (Mar 27, 2020)

Danaus29 said:


> Sounds like things are looking good. Congratulations on the Tractor Supply job. They need employees that know something about animals.



i think telling them of all the animals i have, and how/why i raise them got me the job honestly .. lol i applied for the job with a co worker from the housekeeping job. she called in before me , had interviews before me , and all that . but she called to check her status for the hire , and they told her they went with someone else.. made me worried , so i called and told i got the job ! woo !!! so excited ! first day was today, second day tomorrow ! im on register. but thats all good. customer service is my bread and butter !


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

You have register experience which is a good thing. I've been turned down for "entry level" jobs because I have no register experience. One place told me to go to Taco Bell to get register experience. If I wanted to work at Taco Bell I never would have applied at the other place.


----------

